# Sinnvoller Besatz? Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen



## rheinfischer70 (7. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
immer wieder lese ich über den Riss in der Anglerschaft über den Besatz von Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen.
Beides Arten, die das Gewässer nicht braucht, aber von einigen Anglern geliebt und von anderen fast gehasst werden.

Wie seht ihr das bezüglich unserer künstlichen Gewässer (Baggerseen, Staubecken ...)? 
Von diesen Besatz in naturnahen Flüssen will ich erst gar nicht sprechen, dass wäre ein anderer Thread.

Ich persönlich brauche weder Forellen noch Karpfen.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich persönlich brauche keine Regenbogenforellen. Wenn Du in meiner Gegend (Mittelfranken) gegen Karpfenbesatz bist, wirst Du gekreuzigt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fr33 (7. Februar 2019)

Ich kann mit beidem nix anfangen.....

Ja okey ... für kurze Zeit rumpelt es mal wieder am Wasser und ne Forelle auf dem Grill geht immer. Aber wenn ich sehe, was da von Vereinen an Geld für so kurzzeitige "Events" verpulvert wird - tut es mir Leid ums Geld.

Dann lieber das Geld sinnvoller verwenden, Fische besetzen die zum Gewässer passen und dafür sorgen, dass Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden, dass sich Fische vermehren können. (Laichhilfen, Totholzecken usw.).


----------



## Stulle (7. Februar 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Dann lieber das Geld sinnvoller verwenden, Fische besetzen die zum Gewässer passen und dafür sorgen, dass Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden, dass sich Fische vermehren können. (Laichhilfen, Totholzecken usw.).



Kommt aufs Gewässer an in einer alten Fischzucht zb kannst du reinkippen was du gerne fangen Möchtest, am Kleinem Flüsschen muss man sich schon mehr Gedanken machen.


----------



## Deep Down (7. Februar 2019)

Beide Fischarten eignen sich nun einmal für den "Brot und Spiele"-Besatz!
Damit erkauft sich der Vorstand das Wohlwollen seiner Mitglieder oder überhaupt Mitglieder im Konkurrenzkampf der Vereine untereinander. 
Keine Mitglieder=keine Kohle für Pachten oder Anpachtungen!

Unabhängig davon eignet sich der Forellenbesatz nun einmal immer bei relativ frischen Baggerseen.
Ansonsten immer wieder gut zum Hechtemästen und die Damen werden in diesen Zeiten so herrlich unvorsichtig.
Nach Äußerungen unseres Vorstand nimmt das Interesse am Satzkarpfen ab, da das hierfür klassische Klientel langsam aus Altersgründen ausscheidet. 
Und wer Karpfen in Hecht-Schlei-Gewässern verklappt, gehört auf der JHV eigentlich gesteinigt.


----------



## MarkusZ (7. Februar 2019)

In Bayern wird da unterschieden, ob es geschlossene, ablassbare Gewässer sind oder nicht.

In erstere kann man das munter reinkippen.

Für die anderen Gewässer gilt:  Fische dürfen nur ausgesetzt werden, wenn dadurch das Leitbild der Nachhaltigkeit (Art. 1 Abs. 3 BayFiG) und das Hegeziel (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG), vor allem der Artenreichtum und die Gesundheit des Fischbestands, nicht beeinträchtigt werden.

Ich selber hab keinen Bedarf an Karpfen oder ReBo-Besatz, da sich diese Fische in unseren Vereinsgewässern eh nicht selber reproduzieren .

Sehe aber schon ein, das man für ne bestimmte Klientel Angler solche Weiher vorhält.

Soll jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden.

Wallerbesatz empfinde ich aber sogar noch schlimmer.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Wenn Du in meiner Gegend (Mittelfranken) gegen Karpfenbesatz bist, wirst Du gekreuzigt



Hab mal gebeten, wenigsten ein einziges unserer diversen Vereinsgewässer nicht mehr jährlich mit Satzkarpfen zu beglücken, damit der drastisch schwindende Schleienbestand nen Störfaktor weniger hätte.

Da konnte ich mir schön was anhören. "Der Karpfen tut doch der Schleie nichts, du Depp" war noch der zarteste Spruch.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. Februar 2019)

Ist immer die Frage, ob bei mehreren Baggerseen eines für Massenbesatz mit Karpfen und RBF "geopfert" wird, wo die Angler ihre Portionsfische fangen können, damit die restlichen Gewässer in Ruhe gelassen werden


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

na, du bist aber mutig, richtig tollkühn.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na, *du bist *aber mutig, richtig tollkühn.
> Petri Heil
> Lajos



Hallo,

*das war* einmal.

Ich hab zwar mehrmals versucht, im Verein was zugunsten der Äsche der Schleie oder der Nachhaltigkeit zu verändern, bin aber immer grandios gescheitert.

Ich machs jetzt wie die Masse der Mitglieder:  Beitrag zahlen, Karte abholen, und ansonsten nur die Pflichttermine wahrnehmen und abnicken. Freiwillige Mitarbeit hab ich längst beendet.



> Ist immer die Frage, ob bei mehreren Baggerseen eines für Massenbesatz mit Karpfen und RBF "geopfert" wird,



Ist bei uns in den großen Vereinen eben genau andersrum. Das wird nicht ein einziges Gewässer für eine etwas naturnähere Bewirtschaftung geopfert. Put and Take wohin man schaut.

In manchen kleineren Vereinen mit limitierten Zugang läuft das schon etwas anders. Die lassen halt auch nur solche Mitglieder rein, die zu den Bewirtschaftungszielen passen.

Und bevor da jemand wieder Fremdenfeindlichkeit wittert, das hat nichts mit der Herkunft zu tun.

Bei der Halbjahresversammlung eines großen Nürnberger Vereins hat sich ein Mitglied zum Punkto Besatz mit folgendem Statement zu Wort gemeldet:

"Wer billigen Fisch will, kann auch gleich zu Aldi gehen" 

Und der sprach eindeutig mit russischen Akzent.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kenn ich!
"Können wir bitte aufhören unser Hecht Schleie karpfen Gewässer zur Laichzeit mit Regenbognern zu besetzen?"
- "DAS IST BLÖDSINN! WOR HABEN DAS SCHON IMMER SO GEMACHT!"

Aber die Zeit arbeitet für uns, immer lächeln... Wie steht es im Fürsten? Wenn du sie nicht vernichten kannst sei freundlich


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Februar 2019)

Interessant zu lesen, wie es anderswo läuft und wie unterschiedlich Interessen sind. Es wird wahrscheinlich immer Grabenkämpfe zwischen diesen Positionen geben


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

was bin ich froh das wir uns nur mit der Unteren Fischereibehörde über den Besatz streiten müssen und unsere Mitglieder mit einer Mischung aus Spaß und Biologisch sinnvollem Besatz zufrieden sind. Und wir keine Energie für die Grabenkämpfe investieren müssen.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2019)

In der Praxis und im Regelfall wird man als Mitglied doch nur nachträglich, meistens auf der JHV, sporadisch informiert, was besetzt wurde. Entsprechend den Wünschen eines eher kleinen Zirkels. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass der Besatz vorher diskutiert wurde.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Februar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich brauche weder Forellen noch Karpfen.


Dito aber heute gibt es ja nur noch Karpfenangler und Spinnfischer .
Der klägliche Rest ist kaum der Rede wert.
Allrounder wie ich z.b sind vom Aussterben bedroht.
Karpfen findest du hier in jedem Gewässer ob sie dabei andere Arten verdrängen interessiert keinen dabei .
Refos werden fast überall als Spassbesatz einmal im jahr eingesetzt und plötzlich sieht man Leute die man garnicht oder nur selten zu Gesicht bekommt.
Den Schaden den die unter der Brut von Weissfischen anrichten scheint auch niemanden zu interessieren.
Refos ist die einzige Spezies die weningstens bei uns keiner haben will .
Persönlich finde ich das sie aber gute Köfis sind .


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2019)

D'accord... aber ich sehe keinen Grund, warum ich mich wegen der "Specialisten" und der "Plumpser" ändern sollte. Gehe ich halt an den Schicksalsfluss der Deutschen und lasse St. Petrus und St. Bürokratius brave Männer sein.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Februar 2019)

Ich werde mich auch nicht ändern.ich brauche auch mal was anderes.
Ärgerlich finde ich halt nur diese schxxx abspannerei quer über den See.
Die sind einfach zu faul zum laufen und der Witz ist das die Fänge drastisch zurückgehen bei der abspannerei.
Das wissen die Specihunter auch aber ändern tun sie nichts.
In meinen Augen sind die auch eine Spezies für sich.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2019)

Die "Abspannerei" war auch in meinem bislang letzten Verein kein Problem und da hat es reichlich "Specialists". Als Angler, der den (roßen!) Schleien und Brassen nachtellte, war ich eh der Sonderling. 

Tu ich mir jetzt auch nicht mehr an. Nicht zu Letzt, weil mir ca. 50,- € Fahrtkosten pro Turn auch zu heftig sind. Sollen sie treiben, was sie wollen, ich tu's ja auch!


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die "Abspannerei" war auch in meinem bislang letzten Verein kein Problem und da hat es reichlich "Specialists". Als Angler, der den (roßen!) Schleien und Brassen nachtellte, war ich eh der Sonderling.
> 
> Tu ich mir jetzt auch nicht mehr an. Nicht zu Letzt, weil mir ca. 50,- € Fahrtkosten pro Turn auch zu heftig sind. Sollen sie treiben, was sie wollen, ich tu's ja auch!


Es nervt einfach. Probleme gibt es mit denen nicht ,es darf mit drei Ruten gefischt werden und sie müssen wenn bei Bedarf einen Platz räumen ,ewas auch funktioniert.
Nerven tut es vor allem wenn du mit der Spinne unterwegs bist.Vom Boot geht garnicht und ständig deren leinen aufzusammeln  ist auch............
Weningstens sind die nur da wenn es draußen warm ist.
50.-  Euro für eine Fahrt ist heftig.
Da wäre ich auch raus.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2019)

Was mich am zukünftig ehemaligen Verein auch gestört hat, waren so Sachen, wie "der Platz vom XY" ... was frei ist, ist auch für jeden da, auch wenn der "Herr Meier" da füttert, wie ein Bekloppter. Soll er eben vor mir da sein!


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2019)

Um wenn ein Vereinskamerad hier markieren würde "ich habe hier angefüttert" würde ich weiter gehen. Aber wenn ich zuerst irgendwo sitze und dann reklamiert wer.. also Nää dann Hock ich


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich am Aufbauen bin und einer kommt und spricht im klaren Text mit mir, dass er sich hier was vorgefüttert hat und eigentlich an meiner Statt hier das Wochenende verbringen wollte, dann ist das eine Sache, über die man reden kann. Aber wenn es verklausuliert herübergebracht wird... hier wären ja so viele Zecken, es würde ja eh nix gehen, man müsse mit "Wildbadern" und Party Volk rechnen, dann schalte ich auf stur.

So nebenbei kann man sich auch ordentlich arrangieren, da ich eh einer bin, der meistens vor den eigenen Füßen fischt und sich keinen ausreisst, um möglichst weit im Irgendwo zu angeln. 

Ich habe die 3 x 17 deutlich hinter mir. Wer mit mir keinen Klartext spricht, der muss auch nicht auf "verstehst du mich" hoffen!


----------



## Matrix85 (9. Februar 2019)

Viele Vereinsangle können außer Regenbogenforellen auch nichts fangen.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2019)

Bei vielen tut man sich wirklich hart, etwas zu finden, warum sie Mitglied sind, sieht man von "den gesellschaftlichen Aspekten" ab!


----------



## Danielsu83 (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo Andal,

jetzt ist es natürlich auch so das die Vereine für ihren Besatz in den meisten Fällen eine Genehmigung der Fischereibehörde brauchen. Das begrenzt die Diskussions und Gestaltungsmöglichkeit auf einer HV natürlich etwas.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich weiß wo gefüttert wird ist der Platz für mich tabu und wenn ich es nicht weiß hat der oder diejenige Pech gehabt wenn ich mich da niedergelassen habe. 
Refos hab ich immer gehasst wenn ich auf Weißfisch angel, denn dann war der Platz meistens hin .


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

wenn ein Verein mehrere Gewässer bewirtschaftet, sollte es doch möglich sein auch unterschiedliche Ansätze für dieses Gewässer zu wählen.
So von Put-and-take Puff bis Nachhaltigkeits-Baggersee und auch was dazwischen.



> was frei ist, ist auch für jeden da, auch wenn der "Herr Meier" da füttert, wie ein Bekloppter. Soll er eben vor mir da sein!



Ich war mal zum Schleienangeln an einem öffentlich zugänglichen 100ha See. Kommt nach einiger Zeit ein "Hanta" mit überladenem Klappboot angerudert und fordert mich auf, den Platz zu räumen, weil er dort angefüttert hätte und ne Wochenendsession durchziehen will.

Auf meine Frage, ob er Analphabet wäre, hat er etwas bedröppelt reagiert.  Laut Karte war nämlich Anfüttern/Nachtangeln/Bivy verboten und um 24H musste man das Gewässer verlassen.

Ich bin zwar kein absichtlicher Stellenlutscher, aber wenn ich zufällig auf nem Platz sitze, der mir gefällt und keine gleichwertige Alternative in der Nähe ist, bleibe ich da auch.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> In der Praxis und im Regelfall wird man als Mitglied doch nur nachträglich, meistens auf der JHV, sporadisch informiert, was besetzt wurde. Entsprechend den Wünschen eines eher kleinen Zirkels. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass der Besatz vorher diskutiert wurde.



Das ist gelebte Praxis. Wenn jemand nachfragt, gilt es als Majestätsbeleidigung.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Februar 2019)

Das Vereinsanfischen auf Refos ist hier immer ein toller Einblick in ein ganzes Jahrhundert deutscher Angelgeräte-Geschichte. Vom topmodernen Kohlefaserstöckchen bis DDR-Glasfaser-Brandungsruten ist eigentlich alles dabei. Nur den Haselnussstecken vermisse ich immer.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Das Vereinsanfischen auf Refos ist hier immer ein toller Einblick in ein ganzes Jahrhundert deutscher Angelgeräte-Geschichte.



Wäre für mich trotzdem kein Grund mich da sehen zu lassen.

Es gibt hier in der Gegend einen 2ha großen Weiher.  Dort wurden laut Fangstatistik letztes Jahr ca. 15 Zentner Karpfen und ca. 3 Zentner ReBo gefangen. 

Wer da nichts fängt, müsste wohl  mal ins Grübeln kommen.

Selber geangelt hab ich dort allerdings noch nicht, also sind das nur Mutmaßungen.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2019)

Das wirklich beste beim Vereinsfischen:

Wenn der Lars-Oliver stinkig wird, weil der Erzeuger von Kevin, den er eh nicht mag, besser fängt, wie der eigene Vater, der sowohl trunken, als auch mehr hinter der Mutter von Malte her ist, als hinter den Fischen... analog empfehle ich auch die Lektüre von G. Aldinger "Das Wettfischen".


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2019)

ReBo ist der Brotfisch im Baggersee für die Mitglieder.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ReBo ist der Brotfisch im Baggersee für die Mitglieder.



Kann ich schon nachvollziehen und finde das durchaus legitim.

Die Frage bleibt halt, ob eben* alle* Baggerseen damit bestückt werden müssen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je mehr Baggerseen eine Verein hat, umso mehr Mitglieder hat er in der Regel.
Je mehr Baggerseen ein Verein hat, umso glücklicher ist er in der Lage, den Besatz von ReBo auf mehrere Seen zu verteilen und den Angeldruck der Mitglieder nach Besatz zu verteilen.
Die Realität vor Ort bestimmt hier meist die Besatzpolitk.


----------



## Nemo (9. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich irgendwo sitzen würde, ein Vereinskamerad dazukommt und nett fragt, ob ich einen anderen Platz nehmen kann, weil er da angefüttert hat, würde ich das durchaus machen, sofern in der Nähe Platz ist.

Ein paar Jungspunds haben es aber auf die Spitze getrieben. Ich hatte mich an einer netten Stelle am Fluß breit gemacht und geangelt. Irgend wann kamen die Jungs vorbei (ohne Angelzeug) und wollten mir verklausuliert erklären, dass sie da seit Tagen anfüttern würden und dass deshalb dort kein anderer angeln dürfte...
Ich habe die beiden hart ausgelacht und gesagt, dass ich eigentlich nicht auf Karpfen fische, aber jetzt wohl doch mal eine Ausnahme mache und die Boilies auspacke.
Ehrlich... ich finds komplett unverschämt. Es gibt wenige schöne und gleichzeitig einfach zugängliche Stellen im Verhältnis zur Vielzahl der Angler hier.

...aber es ging glaube ich eigentlich um Besatz. Da geht es doch nicht darum, ob man die jetzt persönlich braucht oder nicht. Muss halt zu den Bedingungen des Gewässers und den anderen Fischarten passen. Einen Grund, irgend eine Fischart grundsätzlich abzulehnen sehe ich nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ReBo ist der Brotfisch im Baggersee für die Mitglieder.


Das sind dann die Leute die, die Ansicht vertreten das sie Betrag xxx als Jahresbeitrag bezahlen und dafür auch gefälligst Fisch haben wollen.
Da kann ich nur sagen, Hobby verfehlt, such dir etwas anderes.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das sind dann die Leute die, die Ansicht vertreten das sie Betrag xxx als Jahresbeitrag bezahlen und dafür auch gefälligst Fisch haben wollen.
> Da kann ich nur sagen, Hobby verfehlt, such dir etwas anderes.



Nicht zwingend Jahreskarte einangeln, aber Fangerfolg relativ garantiert, besonders oder zumindest nach Besatz.
Andererseits, egal wo du bist, Ostsee mit Dorsch, Norwegenfahrer, ist doch überall dasselbe ... die Frage "unbegrenzt" und "rentieren" verfolgt uns vom Baggersee bis zur Hochssee. "Hobby verfehlt?" : Nein, nicht unbedingt, denn auch diese Mitglieder haben ihr schönes Hobby Angeln.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2019)

Sobald ich mir Rentabilitätsgedanken mache ist es kein Hobby mehr. Ein Hobby muss, ja darf sich nicht lohnen. Ist wie bei der Musik: sobald die Musik mehr als ein kleines zubrot ist hast du deine Kunst und deine Seele verkauft.

Ich fände es gut, wenn man Regenbogner nur noch in kommerziellen Anlagen besetzen dürfte. Solange bei uns im Verein noch grimmige Rentner jeden Karpfen abkloppen habe ich nix gegen neubesatz


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Solange bei uns im Verein noch *grimmige Rentner* jeden Karpfen abkloppen habe ich nix gegen neubesatz



Ist eigentlich egal welchen Erwerbsstatus und welches Lebensalter die "Ich-kloppe-alles-ab" Fraktion hat.

Mein Standpunkt wäre, dass man die halt über den Besatz an bestimmte Gewässer lenken könnte, wo sie dann ruhig den nie versiegenden Nachschub abschöpfen könnten. Dafür könnte man dann eben andere Gewässer nachhaltiger bewirtschaften, die dann für diese Fraktion sowieso  unattraktiv wären.

Warum man z.B. in einem Fließgewässer gleichzeitig Karpfen und Bachforellen besetzt, kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.

Im Weiher könnten die Karpfen wenigstens nicht abhauen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2019)

Aber es soll ja das Fließgewässer hier im Thread ausgenommen sein.

Zum Besatz ReBo in Fließgewässer habe ich vor vielen Jahren schon hier aufgrund eines konkreten Anlasses geschrieben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/fischsterben-in-der-isar.196376/#post-3020891


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Aber es soll ja das Fließgewässer hier im Thread ausgenommen sein.



Eben, Karpfen gehören aus meiner Sicht in Weiher oder ggf. auch in Baggerseen.
ReBo ebenfalls dorthin, wo sie nicht abwandern können.
Und Angeln muss nicht zwangsläufig überall "put-and-take" sein.

Aber Angeln ist kein Wunschkonzert, manchmal muss man mit dem zufrieden sein, was man kriegt.

Und wenn man Glück hat, kommt man irgendwann auch mal in einem kleineren Verein unter, dessen Führung und Mitglieder ne ähnliche Sichtweise haben wie man selbst.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend Jahreskarte einangeln, aber Fangerfolg relativ garantiert, besonders oder zumindest nach Besatz.


Da bin ich mit dir einer Meinung 


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Andererseits, egal wo du bist, Ostsee mit Dorsch, Norwegenfahrer, ist doch überall dasselbe ... die Frage "unbegrenzt" und "rentieren" verfolgt uns vom Baggersee bis zur Hochssee. "


Ich gehe fischen weil ich einfach gerne Angel und nicht um das Limit abschöpfen zu können. 





			
				Toni 1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby verfehlt?" : Nein, nicht unbedingt, denn auch diese Mitglieder haben ihr schönes Hobby Angeln.


Wenn es sich in irgendeiner Weise rentieren soll oder muss ist es für mich kein Hobby mehr.
Aber es kann jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Februar 2019)

In vielen Gewässer gehts nicht um rentieren, sondern darum, dass der Normalangler überhaupt etwas fängt. Wenn dank Kormoran, Grundel und anderer Probleme eigentlich nur noch Grundeln gefangen werden, ist das auch frustrierend. Wenn Leute 30 Nächte am Wasser verbringen und 3 gute Aale zu fangen oder ebenso lange um einen Karpfen zu fangen, dann ist die Frage, was man machen kann. Vielen macht dann Angeln keinen so großen Spaß mehr.

Aber wo sind die Grenzen und Erwartungen? 
Pro Kurzansitz 2 gute Karpfen oder pro 3 Nächte einen Fisch?

Oder pro 4 Stunden Feedersession 150 Grundeln oder bei 10 Sessions 1500 Grundeln und 2 Brassen?


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Solange bei uns im Verein noch grimmige Rentner jeden Karpfen abkloppen habe ich nix gegen neubesatz



Die von dir, warum auch immer "grimmig" genannten Rentner sind mir da doch weitaus sympathischer, als die sich für besonders toll haltenden Hantas, die jedes dicke Wasserschwein per se wieder schwimmen lassen!
Und zusätzlich das Gewässer mit dem Verklappen von zentnerweise Gammel-Mais schädigen.
Ich glaube von dem Traum naturnaher Gewässer, ohne, oder nur mit sinnvollem Besatz, kann man sich bei den vorhandenen Vereinsstrukturen getrost verabschieden!
Der normale Angler und dies ist nun mal die Mehrheit, hat dazu einfach nicht die entsprechende Reife, um nicht zu sagen den nötigen Erkenntnisstand?

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Februar 2019)

Weil ich sie kenne Jürgen. Die sind im Regelfall grimmig. Ich meine: nordhessen eben

*ed*
Und ich find es okay dass die Fische entnommen werden, auch wenn die Durchschnittsgewichte eben... unterdurchschnittlich sind. Ansonsten Leben und Leben nehmen lassen, Peace!


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Februar 2019)

Hi,
Rebofo + Karpfenbesatz in geschlossenen Gewässern- Wo sie nicht abwandern können?!

Es gibt ausnahmen - das vorne Weg.
Viele Baggerseen sind nicht unweit von Flüssen / Bächen / Gräben. Das mögen Gewässer ohne Zu- und Abfluss sein. Aber wie schauts bei Hochwasser aus?

Haben euere Seen einen Deckel?  Ja dann ist ja gut.

L.G.
NM


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Februar 2019)

Bei uns gibt es ein entnahme Verbot für Karpfen ab 5kg + .


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Februar 2019)

Bei uns gibt es das in manchen Vereinen auch, andere Vereine entziehen hingegen die Gewässerkarte, wenn man sie nicht entnimmt.
Richtige Helden schreiben den Karpfen in die Fangstatistik und setzen den dann zurück, damit nächstes Jahr wieder besetzt wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ich find es okay dass die Fische entnommen werden, auch wenn die Durchschnittsgewichte eben... unterdurchschnittlich sind. Ansonsten Leben und Leben nehmen lassen, Peace!



So liberal kann ich das leider nicht sehen, wie schon oben gesagt, geht mir diese verdammte Releaser Fraktion gehörig aufn Sack!
An meinem großen Baggersee haben vor wenigen Jahren besagte Hantas das Ruder übernommen und stellen heute den Vorstand, bzw. den Gewässerwart.
Karpfen und zwar in monströs ran gefütterter Größe (30Kg+), gab es ja schon lange Zeit zuvor, aber es wurde wenigstens lange Zeit nicht nach besetzt.
Aber das reichte den entsprechenden Leuten ja nicht und seit ein paar Jahren werden auch fleißig Satzer nach besetzt.
Es wird halt im Verhältnis viel zu wenig entnommen.

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> An meinem großen Baggersee haben vor wenigen Jahren besagte Hantas das Ruder übernommen und stellen heute den Vorstand, bzw. den Gewässerwart.
> 
> 
> Jürgen


Das gleiche bei mir.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Richtige Helden schreiben den Karpfen in die Fangstatistik und setzen den dann zurück, damit nächstes Jahr wieder besetzt wird.



Jo, kommt mir auch bekannt vor!
Meine derzeit einzige Hoffnung liegt bei den ebenfalls reichlich vorhandenen Wallern, die wohl zumindest bei den Satzkarpfen abräumen werden?
Es ist inzwischen so, dass mehr Waller auf Boilies gefangen werden, als beim Ansitzen mit Köfi?
Diese nehmen die Hantas dann aber komischerweise raus!
Ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl, dass mein ehemals traumhafter Hecht-Schleiensee zum Karpodrom verkommt.
Aber diese Schwachmaten sind glücklich damit!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Februar 2019)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das das Sterben der Karpfen immer wieder mal zuschlägt. je größer die Bestandsdichte, je wärmer das Wasser, um so größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das die Bestände kippen, wie bei Köln, dieses Jahr.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> das die Bestände kippen, wie bei Köln, dieses Jahr.



Das ist in meinem See nicht zu befürchten, zu groß und zu tief mit ca.130ha und bis 34m Tiefe.
Und in Köln war ja wohl noch das Koi-Herpes Virus im Spiel.
Ich muss aber gestehen, als ich davon hörte und auch noch zufällig einige Male in Köln war zu der Zeit, ich da so ein paar böse Gedanken hatte!
Mein Cousin ist auch noch dort im Bleibtreusee im Verein, also hätte ich da problemlos Zugang gehabt und mir z.B. ein Boot leihen können.
Bei den bösen Gedanken ist es aber geblieben!

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Februar 2019)

KHV ist schon eine ernste Sache. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange sich das in einem Gewässer hält, sie sollen längerfristig für Karpfen ungeeignet sein, da sich das Virus in anderen Arten halten kann. Wahrscheinlich muss man warten, bis das Carphunting aus der Mode kommt, oder sich in den Köpfen der Leute etwas ändert. Mit mehr Rücksicht auf andere Angler käme man an einigen Gewässern schon weit voran, aber der Trend zum Karpfenpuff ist leider genau die falsche Richtung. 



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> Rebofo + Karpfenbesatz in geschlossenen Gewässern- Wo sie nicht abwandern können?!
> 
> Es gibt ausnahmen - das vorne Weg.
> Viele Baggerseen sind nicht unweit von Flüssen / Bächen / Gräben. Das mögen Gewässer ohne Zu- und Abfluss sein. Aber wie schauts bei Hochwasser aus?



Wenn nicht zu viele Fische auf ein Mal in ein keines Gewässer flüchten, ist das nicht besonders schlimm. Refos lassen sich zum Teil bis ins Meer treiben und tauchen zum Beispiel in den Netzen nahe der Rheinmündung ab und zu wieder auf. Schlimmer sind Arten, die sich hier vermehren oder einkreuzen können, wie sibirische Störe oder Bachsaiblinge.


----------



## MarkusZ (12. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> An meinem großen Baggersee haben vor wenigen Jahren besagte Hantas das Ruder übernommen und stellen heute den Vorstand, bzw. den Gewässerwart.
> Karpfen und zwar in monströs ran gefütterter Größe (30Kg+), gab es ja schon lange Zeit zuvor, aber es wurde wenigstens lange Zeit nicht nach besetzt.
> Aber das reichte den entsprechenden Leuten ja nicht und seit ein paar Jahren werden auch fleißig Satzer nach besetzt.



Seltsam, bei uns sind es gerade die "Hantas", die sich gegen Satzkarpfen aussprechen. Die werden von denen nur als Nahrungskonkurrenz für die Großfische und lästiger Beifang angesehen.

Für die lokale  Karpfenszene hier heißt "Besatzfisch" 15kg+ Fische, wobei die Herkunft oft durchaus zweifelhaft und der "Besatz" meist nicht genehmigt ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

na, da geht es bei uns in Mittelfranken ja noch relativ beschaulich zu. Der Karpfen stellt traditionsgemäß die erwünschte Hauptbeute vieler Angler dar und zwar in der "Pfannengröße" 1,5 bis 2 Kilo. Ich selbst gehe allerdings nur so 2-3 mal im Jahr auf Karpfen, wo ich eben ein paar zur Verwertung fange. Da habe ich auch so 2-3 Top-Stellen in Fließgewässern, wo ich mit 90%iger Sicherheit meine Karpfen fange, da dort, wegen des Anmarsches kaum jemand fischt. Anfüttern tue ich, ausser eine handvoll beim angeln nicht (ist auch verboten bei uns und habe ich auch nie praktiziert, als es vor Jahrzehnten noch erlaubt war).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fr33 (12. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich mir im Großraum Frankfurt so die Vereine ansehe und vorallem die Mitglieferzahlen und Wartelisten, da kommst du ohne "Put % Take" leider kaum noch weiter. Um die Pachten zu halten, brauchst du eine gewisse Anzahl an Mitgliedern und die wollen eben keine leeren Gewässer. Aus dem Hamsterrad kommste auch nicht raus.

So bestimmen indirekt die Mitglieder wie sich das Angelgewässer verändert durch Besatzwünsche usw.


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2019)

Wenn man sich so an ein kleineres Gewässer begibt, um dort meinetwegen Besatzforellen zu zuppeln, dann macht das ja auch keinen Unspass. Aber wenn man sich dann diese mopslöpfigen Quastenflosser ansieht, kommt einem manche Träne.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Februar 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir im Großraum Frankfurt so die Vereine ansehe und vorallem die Mitglieferzahlen und Wartelisten, da kommst du ohne "Put % Take" leider kaum noch weiter. Um die Pachten zu halten, brauchst du eine gewisse Anzahl an Mitgliedern und die wollen eben keine leeren Gewässer. Aus dem Hamsterrad kommste auch nicht raus.
> 
> So bestimmen indirekt die Mitglieder wie sich das Angelgewässer verändert durch Besatzwünsche usw.



Das ist bei uns in der Ecke genauso. 
Hamsterrad ist der richtige Ausdruck.

Wenn man die Fangbücher so anschaut, 
Forelle und Karpfen werden massig gefangen .
Danach kommt der Hecht , das wars dann schon auch in der Masse.

Bietet das ein Verrein seinen Mitgliedern nicht,hauen viele ab.

Wir haben (Im Verrein) drei kleine Gewässer um die 1ha.
Bei einem waren 2017,16 Angeltage verbucht.
Ein Traum dort zu Fischen , Weißfische gibts dort sehr viele, auch Karpfen und Hecht.
Aber keine Forellen. 
Die werden bei uns nur in 3 stehende Gewässer eingebracht.
Die kleinen werden nur ab und an mit Schleien und Karpfen besetzt.

In einem Gewässer das ich kenne, werden nur große Forellen besetzt.
Und das nur weil sich sonst die Mitglieder aufregen würden. 
Da wird gemeckert wenn man nur ne 35ger Forelle fängt.

Bei uns im Eck sind aber viele Verreine Übervoll und nehmen keine Mitglieder mehr auf.


----------



## Stulle (12. Februar 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns in der Ecke genauso.
> Hamsterrad ist der richtige Ausdruck.
> 
> Wenn man die Fangbücher so anschaut,
> ...



Dann ist doch alles super die anderen finanzieren dir ein super Gewässer und angeln selbst nur auf Zuchtforellen.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Dann ist doch alles super die anderen finanzieren dir ein super Gewässer und angeln selbst nur auf Zuchtforellen.


Da hast du völlig recht, würde ich mir für hier auch wünschen


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Februar 2019)

Wenns so bleibt ist alles fein.
Für mich und einer Handvoll anderer  
zumindest.

Viele würden lieber Zander reinsetzten.
Die meisten  Angeln dort nicht wegen der Größe.

Es Jedem recht zu machen geht sowieso niergendwo. 

Das ist auch nur möglich weil wir so ne Art Gewässer Pool haben.
Eine Jahreskarte gilt für alle stehenden Gewässer .

Viele Verreine pachten so kleine Gewässer erst gar nicht.
Weil keiner ne Jahreskarte kaufen würde .


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2019)

Als Einzelner muss man es eh behandeln, wie der Karl Valentin den Regen. Wenn man sich nicht über den Regen freut, regnet es trotzdem. Nur hat man dann bescheidene Laune.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2019)

Hier kann man anhand einiger Bilder eindrucksvoll sehen, was ein übermäßiger Karpfenbesatz (Großfische) mit einem Gewässer anrichtet!
https://www.wav-stuttgart.de/
Innerhalb eines Jahres von der Idylle zur Unterwasserwüste.
Danke dafür, Hantas!
Immerhin könnt ihr jetzt eure Wasserschweine ungehindert durch Kraut in Ruhe drillen, immer wieder aufs neue!

Jürgen


----------



## MarkusZ (13. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier kann man anhand einiger Bilder eindrucksvoll sehen, was ein übermäßiger Karpfenbesatz (Großfische) mit einem Gewässer anrichtet!



Und wiedermal versuchen Funktionäre einen Keil zwischen die Angler zu treiben.

Ich halte zwar auch nichts von solchen Praktiken, aber die Argumentation finde ich schon ziemlich lächerlich.

Satzkarpfenbesatz vom WAV ist gut und unbedenklich , Karpfenbesatz von "Hantas" ist böse und schädigt die Gewässer.  Geht´s noch?

Kommt es auf die Fischgröße an oder auf die Bestandsdichte? 

Wer gründelt mehr, verstoffwechselt mehr und schädigt ein Gewässer ggf. stärker, ein Karpfen von 20kg oder 20 Karpfen von je 1 kg oder 40 von 0,5 kg?

Und üblicherweise wird ja deutlich mehr Biomasse an Satzkarpfen ins Gewässer gekippt als bei Großfischbesatz.

Mir würde in einem Hecht/Schlei-See weder das eine noch das anderere taugen.

Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte halt nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

Grossfischbesatz wird bei uns überhaupt nicht gemacht, in die entsprechenden Gewässer kommen K2 und K3 rein. Erstere brauchen noch ein Jahr bis zur "Pfannengröße" und zweitere haben diese in aller Regel bereits. Die Großkarpfen in unseren Gewässern sind alle Überlebende aus solchen Besatzmaßnahmen. Aber wie schon erwähnt, die Franken haben zum Karpfen meist eine andere Einstellung und viele Angler gehen eben speziell zum Karpfenangeln um einen (oder auch mehrere) in die Pfanne zu hauen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Und selbst ich, der ich eigentlich kein Ansitzangler bin, fange mir doch einige im Jahr, ganz einfach nur zur Verwertung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Was? Wie? Karpfen kann man essen? Ich dachte, die sind nur zum Zurücksetzen gut?!


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was? Wie? Karpfen kann man essen? Ich dachte, die sind nur zum Zurücksetzen gut?!



Hallo,

wenn Du bei uns einen Karpfen in Pfannengröße wieder zurücksetzt, dann kommen die mit den weissen Turnschuhen und holen Dich ab. Leicht übertrieben dargestellt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du bei uns einen Karpfen in Pfannengröße wieder zurücksetzt, dann kommen die mit den weissen Turnschuhen und holen Dich ab. Leicht übertrieben dargestellt.
> 
> ...


Man muss aber auch sagen, dass ihr Franken schon wisst wie Karpfen richtig lecker geht


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Satzkarpfenbesatz vom WAV ist gut und unbedenklich , Karpfenbesatz von "Hantas" ist böse und schädigt die Gewässer. Geht´s noch?
> 
> Kommt es auf die Fischgröße an oder auf die Bestandsdichte?



Da kann ich mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen!
Denn es geht in der Tat nicht um Groß oder Klein, sondern nur um wie viel!
Angler sind aber nun dafür bekannt kein vernünftiges Maß zu kennen und es läuft fast immer auf ein "zu viel" hinaus.

Die von Lajos immer wieder zitierten Fränkischen Karpfenteiche haben hier wohl eine Sonderstellung.
Diese werden schließlich schon seit Jahrhunderten genau zum Zweck der Karpfenmast bewirtschaftet und sind somit schon lange für andere Arten ökologisch tot, bzw. diese anderen Fischarten sind und waren in den Gewässern immer nur "Zubrot".



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, dass ihr Franken schon wisst wie Karpfen richtig lecker geht



Das kann ich selbst bestätigen.
Ich habe mal anderthalb Jahre in Nürnberg gelebt und der überall im Herbst (günstig) angebotene Karpfen im Bierteig ist legendär.
War wohl eines der besten Dinge von Nürnberg die mir in Erinnerung blieben, dagegen so ziemlich alles Essbare mit Kümmel zu "verseuchen", war hingegen eher gruselig.

P.S.: Die Nürnberger Bratwürstchen, aus der ältesten Bratwurstbude der Welt, auf die sich die Leute dort so furchtbar viel einbilden, kommen geschmacklich trotzdem nicht an die Thüringer Bratwürste ran!

Jürgen


----------



## MarkusZ (13. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich finde es allgemein gefährlich, wenn Angler sich in der Öffentlichkeit bekriegen.

Die Bilder auf der WAV-Seite könnte man super als Argument verwenden, wenn es darum geht, ob ein Gewässer an Angler oder echte Naturschutzvereine verpachtet werden soll.  Auf das gute Angler/böse Angler Spiel dürften die Angelgegner kaum einsteigen.



> War wohl eines der besten Dinge von Nürnberg die mir in Erinnerung blieben, dagegen so ziemlich alles Essbare mit Kümmel zu "verseuchen", war hingegen eher gruselig



Nürnberger Elisenlebkuchen sind aber auch für Ortsfremde durchaus genießbar.

Und auch der Nürnberger Club ist in der Fremde ziemlich beliebt, zumindest als Punktelieferant.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Februar 2019)

Das stimmt, aber wir dürfen auch nicht unsere Probleme unter den Teppich kehren, bis sich jemand anderes beschwert. Zum Beispiel die Taucher, wenn ihre Tauchgewässer veröden und trübe werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die von Lajos immer wieder zitierten Fränkischen Karpfenteiche haben hier wohl eine Sonderstellung.
> Diese werden schließlich schon seit Jahrhunderten genau zum Zweck der Karpfenmast bewirtschaftet und sind somit schon lange für andere Arten ökologisch tot, bzw. diese anderen Fischarten sind und waren in den Gewässern immer nur "Zubrot".
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

danke für die Lorbeeren. Wir angeln aber auch die Karpfen aus Fliessgewässern (unser Verein z.B. hat gar keine Karpfenteiche).
Und, Fränkisches "Schäuferla" (für Nichtfranken: Schulterstück vom Schwein mit Knochen) hast Du nicht probiert? Das kommt als Spezialität gleichauf mit Karpfen und Bratwürsten. Das mit der ältesten Bratwurstbude ist Geschichte. Da haben vor einigen Jahren die Regensburger nachweisen können, dass die "Wurstkuchl" (Wurstküche) an der Steinernen Brücke die älteste Bratwurstzubereitungsstätte ist.
Auch darfst Du die speziellen "Nürnberger Bratwürste" nicht mit den fränkischen Bratwürsten gleichsetzen, das ist etwas anderes und die sind wirklich auch gut (meistens).
Allerdings sind Thüringer, wenn es gute sind schon auch top.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2019)

Schäufele sind das geilste das die fränkische Küche zu bieten hat! Auf Dienstreise in Noris habe ich es geschafft in 5 Tagen vier mal Schäufele zu essen. Das beste hatte der Schützenhof in der südstadt


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2019)

Wieso habe ich gewusst, dass du das so nicht stehen lassen kannst?



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und, Fränkisches "Schäuferla" (für Nichtfranken: Schulterstück vom Schwein mit Knochen) hast Du nicht probiert?



Nö, hab ich wohl verpasst?
Dafür ist mir eine andere Spezialität in Erinnerung, hab allerdings vergessen wie meine Arbeitskollegen diese "Sauerei" genannt haben? 
Gab es bei diesen fast jeden Mittag und wurde regelrecht zelebriert. 
Ein Teller mit Essig, in dem Zwiebeln und klein geschnittene Wurst schwammen und manche haben auch da das unvermeidbare Kümmel rein gehauen, wirklich schauderhaft, im Wortsinne!
So, jetzt genug OT von mir.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

Gegen die fränkische Küche kann ich absolut nix sagen. Aber ich bin es auch von Haus aus gewöhnt, dass man mit Gewürzen, wie Kümmel und Majoran, recht großzügig umgeht. Ebenso Knoblauch, nach dem ja ein ganzer Landstrich südlich von Nürnberg benannt ist. Viele nicht Süddeutsche haben da gewisse Probleme. So die Rheinländer, wo ich beinahe schon glaube, dass Majoran zu den verbotenen Substanzen zählt, weil der dem Stoff aus Holland so ähnlich sieht. Man stelle es sich nur mal vor. Blutwurscht ohne Majoran - geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## MarkusZ (13. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber wir dürfen auch nicht unsere Probleme unter den Teppich kehren, bis sich jemand anderes beschwert. Zum Beispiel die Taucher, wenn ihre Tauchgewässer veröden und trübe werden.



Man kann Probleme schon diskutieren, aber doch nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit.

Muss man denn solche Bilder und solche Vorwürfe ins Netz stellen?

Noch dazu mit der Behauptung, mit Satzkarpfen könnte das nicht pasieren?  Da kommen sich die Naturschützer bestimmt selber verarscht vor.

Ich glaube nicht, dass man damit der Anglerschaft nen Imagegewinn verschafft.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2019)

Jo... immer schön am Ast sägen, auf dem man selber sitzt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2019)

Sich als Kameraden im selben Hobby gegenseitig an den Pranger zu stellen empfinde ich als widerlich ...


----------



## fishhawk (13. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

da fallen mir schon einige Fragen zu  ein :

Was hat der WAV mit einem See in Brandenburg zu schaffen?

Warum bauscht er die Sache so groß auf, obwohl sie auf der Website der Taucher nur mit ner Randnotiz erwähnt wird?

Warum erweckt man den Eindruck, der ganze See wäre komplett verwüstet, während die Taucher nur von Fressplätzen der Karpfen sprechen?

Dass ich von Karpfenbesatz nicht begeistert bin, habe ich ja schon erwähnt.

Aber von dieser Art  "Berichterstattung" durch einen Angelverein noch viel weniger.


----------



## Danielsu83 (13. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

nicht nur das, der WAV macht da auch einen großen Denkfehler. In einem unserer Seen haben wir etwas viel Kraut. Neben verschiedenen anderen Massnahmen setzten wir auch alle 2-3 Jahre K2 ein. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt helfen die ganz gut gegen das Kraut, bzw. die mähen bei der Nahrungsuche einiges um und wir können das an der Oberfläche treibende Kraut dann deutlich besser einsammeln.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Februar 2019)

Der Fehler den die meisten Vereine machen , nimm viel hilft viel.
Dem ist aber nicht so.
Wenn die Rasenmäher erst einmal ganze Arbeit geleistet haben endziehen sie anderen Fischen nicht nur die Nahrungsgrundlage.
Ob man das an die große Glocke hängen muss ist etwas anderes.
Das sind Vereinsinterne Probleme die sehr häufig sind.
Plötzlich fangen die Leute keine Schleien mehr oder Rotaugen.
Mit Besatz wird gegengesteuert ohne aber der eigentlichen Ursache auf den Pelz zu rücken.
Die Vereine indes haben schiss das ihnen die Mitglieder davon rennen ,weil nichts mehr gefangen wird.
Und so dreht man sich immer weiter im Kreis.


----------



## Danielsu83 (13. Februar 2019)

Damit man mit Karpfen allen anderen die Nahrungsgrundlage entzieht oder eine durchschnittliche Unterwasserflora kaputt bekommt, muss man es wirklich massiv übertreiben.


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Februar 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Damit man mit Karpfen allen anderen die Nahrungsgrundlage entzieht oder eine durchschnittliche Unterwasserflora kaputt bekommt, muss man es wirklich massiv übertreiben.


Nicht wirklich.
Graskarpfen z.b fressen zwar erst ab  20 Grad Grünzeug aber sie brauchen die Menge an Grün das dem eigenen Körpergewicht endspricht pro Tag nur um ihr Gewicht zu halten.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> Graskarpfen z.b fressen zwar erst ab  20 Grad Grünzeug aber sie brauchen die Menge an Grün das dem eigenen Körpergewicht endspricht pro Tag nur um ihr Gewicht zu halten.


Sollen ihre ausscheidungen nicht fast schon magische Düngekräfte haben? Anglerisch spannende Fische aber eigentlich tun sie so gut wie nie einem Gewässer wirklich gut


----------



## Danielsu83 (13. Februar 2019)

Naja, Graskarpfen sind strenggenommen gar keine Karpfen....Ich bleibe also dabei das man, solange man mit Maß besetzt mit Karpfen nicht viel Kaputt machen kann. Auch mit den Übergroßen Rotaugen (Graskarpfen) muss man sich schon arg ungeschickt anstellen um so einen See kaputt zubekommen.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Naja, Graskarpfen sind strenggenommen gar keine Karpfen....Ich bleibe also dabei das man, solange man mit Maß besetzt mit Karpfen nicht viel Kaputt machen kann. Auch mit den Übergroßen Rotaugen (Graskarpfen) muss man sich schon arg ungeschickt anstellen um so einen See kaputt zubekommen.



Haben wir damals in kurzer Zeit geschafft... neben paar Alten Marmorkarpfen der 1m+ Klasse hatten wir aufgrund von Krautproblemen mal knapp 20 Graser von 40cm+ eingesetzt (vom Nachbarverein bekommen). Nach 2 Jahren war kein Kraut mehr im Weiher - aber auch keine Seerosen.. kein Schilf (also junge Knospen)... selbst die Trauerweiden die ins Wasser ragten haben die abgefressen....


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Auch mit den Übergroßen Rotaugen (Graskarpfen) muss man sich schon arg ungeschickt anstellen um so einen See kaputt zubekommen.



"Ungeschickt", ein nettes Wort und in diesem Fall, für Ignoranz und Dummheit!
Glücklicherweise ist der Besatz von Graskarpfen ja fast überall inzwischen verboten, bzw. wird nicht mehr genehmigt.
Aber wie man am Beispiel von Fr33 sieht, was ambitionierte Angler, denen jede Warnung oder von anderen gemachte Erfahrung scheixxegal ist, auch nicht wirklich von ihren (Un)Taten abhält!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2019)

Richtig.... anfangs war das ganze ja noch okey. Wenig Kraut usw... aber irgendwann war nix mehr grünes im Wasser. Und mit der Angel fangen war nicht so easy - haben dann Abgefischt um die Graser raus zu bekommen....

Wir setzen in unsere 1ha Pfütze auch immer kleine Zander nach. Da kommen auch ein paar durch - aber das ist ehrlich gesagt auch nix dauerhaftes. War ich anfangs noch dafür sehe ich da keinen Sinn mehr.

Denke dieses Jahr werden wir bischen was mit Totholz, Seerosen anlegen usw. machen und schauen, dass wir mehr ein Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer drauß. Wobei Hecht in so Kleingewässern auch Problematisch ist....


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Denke dieses Jahr werden wir bischen was mit Totholz, Seerosen anlegen usw. machen und schauen, dass wir mehr ein Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer drauß. Wobei Hecht in so Kleingewässern auch Problematisch ist....



Strukturverbessernde Maßnahmen sind immer ein guter Weg.
Und wenn man in einem solchen Kleingewässer verhindern will, das die Seerosen sich zu sehr ausbreiten, kann man diese sogar in Pflanzkästen setzen und so im Wuchs kontrollieren. Dann müssen diese aber auch im Frühjahr gedüngt werden, das macht dann schon Arbeit. Wichtig ist es auch die richtige Sorte zu setzen, die einheimische weiße Seerose ist für bis zu 3,5m Wassertiefe geeignet, andere Sorten wachsen alle nur in flacheren Wasser und gehen ein wenn sie zu tief gesetzt werden.
Und was den Hecht angeht, so ist dieser, sofern man es nicht mit dem Erstbesatz übertreibt, eigentlich selbst regulierend.
Der Bestand richtet sich irgendwann mal nach den vorhandenen Standplätzen aus und alles was drüber ist, wird von seinen Kollegen schlicht gefressen.
Schon deshalb sollten Standplätze, also Totholz, und auch ein paar Pflanzen vor dem Erstbesatz schon vorhanden sein.
Außerdem sollen ja wohl auch noch ein Paar gefangen werden?

Jürgen


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo FR33, 

intressant wäre jetzt auch noch zu erfahren wie groß eurer See war. Wenn ihr einen Gartenteich so besetzt habt kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen das es zu solchen Problemen kommt. Bei einem kleinen See in dem mehr als eine Seerose wächst kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Bzw. widerspricht das komplett meinen eigenen Erfahrungen. In meinem Hausgewässer sind noch etliche Graskarpfen von früher (anderer Verein) drin, und trotzdem findet man da reichlich Kraut, Seerosen, Schilff und and Weiden haben die sich auch noch nicht versucht. 

@Taxidermist 

Ich kann an diesen Verboten ehrlich gesagt nix positives erkennen. Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Vereine und andere Bewirtschafter zumindestens in geschlossenen Gewässern selbst entscheiden dürfen was sie da treiben. Bzw. sollte da nur in Ausnahmefällen rein reguliert werden. Beispiele für solche Ausnahmefälle wären Überflutungsflächen oder besonders Ökologisch besonders Wertvolle Großgewässer. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## angler1996 (14. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> Graskarpfen z.b fressen zwar erst ab  20 Grad Grünzeug aber sie brauchen die Menge an Grün das dem eigenen Körpergewicht endspricht pro Tag nur um ihr Gewicht zu halten.




gibt's zu der These eine wiss. Quelle?


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo Danielsu83,

kommt darauf an, wie "Geschlossenes Gewässer" im Fischereigesetz definiert ist und welchen Bestimmungen es unterliegt. 
Sonst passiert u.U. folgendes: Verein besetzt in einen Baggersee Störe und kommt erst hinterher darauf, dass auch hier die Hegepflicht gilt und das heißt; nix mit Entnahme von Stören und wenn es fremdartige sind, hätten diese nie reingedurft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Februar 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> gibt's zu der These eine wiss. Quelle?


War die Aussage eines Fischereibiologen aus dem damaligen Verein. 
Damals wurden 50Stück weißer Amur in Größen von 30cm auf einen 2,5ha See eingesetzt .
Nach zwei Jahren war der See kahl .
Dazu gab es zwei Unterwasser Videos, nach einem und dem zweiten Jahr.
Insofern fand ich das glaubhaft


----------



## fishhawk (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Damals wurden 50Stück weißer Amur in Größen von 30cm auf einen 2,5ha See eingesetzt .



Kleine Amure sehen zwar ebenso putzig aus wie die kleinen Karpfen vom WAV, aber beide Fischchen bleiben halt nicht so klein.

Und in der Wachstumsphase verbrauchen die aufs Körpergewicht bezogen noch mehr Nahrung als wenn sie erwachsen sind.

Wenn dann 50 Stück Amur von 10 kg im Sommer anfangen "Gras zu mähen" sind da schnell mal 10 Zentner Pflanzen pro Tag verschwunden.
Das wächst in einem 2,5 h See sicher nicht nach.

Auch von Besatz mit K1 oder K2 halte ich nichts. Wozu den Burschen noch Gelegenheit geben, ein paar Jahre länger Nahrungs- und Biotopkonkurrenz zu den heimischen Arten zu spielen?

Wenn sie für den Fangerfolg der Mitglieder gedacht sind, dann kann man sie auch gleich fangfähig besetzen.
Schmeißt ja auch keiner einsömmerige ReBo in den See, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Kleinfischbesatz macht doch wohl nur Sinn, wenn man sichselbsterhaltende Fischbestände stützen will. Und dann möglichst auch nur mit dem Genmaterial der autochthonen Fische.



> Verein besetzt in einen Baggersee Störe und kommt erst hinterher darauf, dass auch hier die Hegepflicht gilt und das heißt; nix mit Entnahme von Stören und wenn es fremdartige sind, hätten diese nie reingedurft.



Verstehe ich nicht. Seit wann heißt Hegepflicht Entnahmeverbot?

Und in Bayern dürfte man Fischarten ohne Schonzeit und Schonmaß überhaupt nicht zurücksetzen.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Februar 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> In meinem Hausgewässer sind noch etliche Graskarpfen von früher (anderer Verein) drin, und trotzdem findet man da reichlich Kraut, Seerosen, Schilff und and Weiden haben die sich auch noch nicht versucht.



Die Folgen von Besatz mit Graskarpfen liegen nicht allein am Wegfressen der Wasserpflanzen und sind nur schwer vorhersehbar, da es auf mehrere Faktoren im Gewässer ankommt. Der Unterscheid zwischen trüben und klaren, krautigen Gewässern liegt im Verhältnis von Makrophyten- und Phytoplankton-Wachstum. Welche Arten dominieren, hängt zum Beispiel mit der Wassertrübung, dem Gehalt an gelösten Nährstoffen, der Wassertiefe und dem Zooplankton als Fressfeind des Phytoplanktons zusammen. Graskarpfen, wühlende Fische und übermäßig viele Weißfische beeinflussen die Wassertrübung, den Nährstofgehalt und sind Fressfeinde des Zooplanktons. Auch andere Teile des Nahrungsnetzs, das Wetter und einige weniger gut verstandenen Faktoren spielen da mit ein. Deshalb sind die Erfahrungen von Gewässer zu Gewässer sehr unterschiedlich.
Generell ist es aber schwieriger, aus einem trüben Gewässer ein Krautiges zu machen, da ohne die Pflanzenabdeckung der Schlamm offen liegt. Dann reicht schon ein guter Sturm und der See sieht aus wie der gelbe Fluss. Das lässt sich oft über Jahre nicht mehr bändigen.


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2019)

Problem beim Graser. Was hinten rauskommt, düngt ungemein das pflanzliche Plankton.
Vorteil beim Graser. Man kann ihn wunderbar beim "Chinesen" gegen deutlich schmackhaftere Sachen tauschen.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Februar 2019)

Wobei Graser geräuchert durchaus lecker sein soll


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Februar 2019)

[QUOTE="fishhawk, post: 4895471, member: 291"


Verstehe ich nicht. Seit wann heißt Hegepflicht Entnahmeverbot?

Und in Bayern dürfte man Fischarten ohne Schonzeit und Schonmaß überhaupt nicht zurücksetzen.[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass Stör und Sterlet ganzjährig geschützt sind. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass Stör und Sterlet ganzjährig geschützt sind.



Laut AVFig ist nur Acipenser Sturio ganzjährig geschont, und der Sterlet, um den es hier aber gar nicht ging.

Andere Störarten werden in der AVFiG m.W. nicht genannt. Dürfen also nicht zurückgesetzt werden.

Würde mich ziemlich wundern, wenn ein Verein Besatzfische von Acipenser sturio erwerben könnte.

Die gibt es m.W. nur noch in Nordamerika oder im Gironde Delta in Frankreich.

Und als anadromer Fisch dürfte das mit dem "ökologisch möglichst nahe zugeordnet" wie es die AVFiG vorschreibt  für nen Baggersee, wo sie natürlicherweise gar nicht vorkommen konnten,  schon ziemlich schwierig werden.

Aber was auf dem Papier steht und was vor Ort passiert ist nicht immer deckungsgleich.

Trotzdem macht es m.E. schon nen Unterschied, ob man einen ablassbaren Fischweiher bewirtschaftet oder einen Baggersee.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

da hast Du schon recht, aber andere Störarten ausser Acipenser sturio und Sterlet dürfen ja nicht besetzt werden. In ablassbaren Gewässern schon, aber das sind Baggerseen im Normalfall nicht. Die Crux ist das Wort ablassbar, an dem scheiden sich die Geister.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> War die Aussage eines Fischereibiologen aus dem damaligen Verein.
> Damals wurden 50Stück weißer Amur in Größen von 30cm auf einen 2,5ha See eingesetzt .
> Nach zwei Jahren war der See kahl .
> Dazu gab es zwei Unterwasser Videos, nach einem und dem zweiten Jahr.
> Insofern fand ich das glaubhaft



Der hatte die Aussage vermutlich aus der Studie des Ruhrverbandes zur Wasserpestproblematik an deren Gewässern. Wenn meine Erinnerung mich nicht völlig trügt stand da eine ähnliche Zahl drin. Der Ruhrverband hält deswegen übrigens auch Rotaugen für die deutlich besseren Fische um den Pflanzenbewuchs in einem See zu reduzieren.


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Folgen von Besatz mit Graskarpfen liegen nicht allein am Wegfressen der Wasserpflanzen und sind nur schwer vorhersehbar, da es auf mehrere Faktoren im Gewässer ankommt. Der Unterscheid zwischen trüben und klaren, krautigen Gewässern liegt im Verhältnis von Makrophyten- und Phytoplankton-Wachstum. Welche Arten dominieren, hängt zum Beispiel mit der Wassertrübung, dem Gehalt an gelösten Nährstoffen, der Wassertiefe und dem Zooplankton als Fressfeind des Phytoplanktons zusammen. Graskarpfen, wühlende Fische und übermäßig viele Weißfische beeinflussen die Wassertrübung, den Nährstofgehalt und sind Fressfeinde des Zooplanktons. Auch andere Teile des Nahrungsnetzs, das Wetter und einige weniger gut verstandenen Faktoren spielen da mit ein. Deshalb sind die Erfahrungen von Gewässer zu Gewässer sehr unterschiedlich.
> Generell ist es aber schwieriger, aus einem trüben Gewässer ein Krautiges zu machen, da ohne die Pflanzenabdeckung der Schlamm offen liegt. Dann reicht schon ein guter Sturm und der See sieht aus wie der gelbe Fluss. Das lässt sich oft über Jahre nicht mehr bändigen.




Hallo,

so schwer ist das gar nicht aus einem trüben Gewässer ein Krautiges zu machen. Habe noch ältere Bücher in denen als gute fachliche Praxis der Einsatz von Wasserpest (Elodea nuttallii) empfohlen wurde um Gewässer schnell mit Kraut zu versorgen. Hat damals wohl ganz gut funktioniert weswegen das Zeug bei uns  in der Ecke irgendwie in jedes zweite Gewässer gekippt wurde und jetzt halt Probleme macht. Verschiedene Elodea-Arten eignen sich deshalb auch super um im Aquarium die Algen klein zuhalten.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da hast Du schon recht, aber andere Störarten ausser Acipenser sturio und Sterlet dürfen ja nicht besetzt werden. In ablassbaren Gewässern schon, aber das sind Baggerseen im Normalfall nicht. Die Crux ist das Wort ablassbar, an dem scheiden sich die Geister. Petri Heil
> Lajos



Baggerseen, wo man den Stöpsel ziehen kann um sie trocken zu legen, kenne ich keine.

Bayerische Gewässer mit Vorkommen von Sturio sind mir ebenfalls unbekannt.

Baggerseen wo überzählige männliche Baerii oder Waxdick aus der Kaviarproduktion schwimmen kenne ich aber schon.

Halte ich zwar auch nichts von, aber Waller fände ich noch schlimmer.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2019)

Ich denke die Menge macht das Gift.
Gegen eine geringe Anzahl von Karpfen und Refo sollte man eigentlich nichts haben, außer es geht einem ums Prinzip.
Aber da alternativ massenhaft heimische Weißfische, Aal, Barsch und fangreife Hechte zu besetzen ist sicher kaum besser, als das mit Fremdarten wie Refo, Karpfen oder Zander zu betreiben.
Aber es soll tatsächlich noch Angelvereine geben, die keinen Angelzirkus betreiben.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. Februar 2019)

Hängt ja viel vom Standpunkt ab, was jemand mag:
Der ausgebildete Gewässerwart, der nicht mehr angelt: -keinen Besatz, oder nur minimal. Bachforellen und Äschen zur Selbstreproduktion aus dem eigenen Bestand.

Der gemeine Angler: Möglichst fangfähige Karpfen, Hechte, Zander und Forellen. Zur Not sogar Exoten.

Der Karpfenspezi, hier oft Hanta genannt: Nur geringer Großkarpfenbesatz, da die kleinen die Nachtruhe stören und lästig sind. Am liebsten ein Küchenfenster für Karpfen, alles über 10kg ist heilig.

Dann der Wallerhanta, die leider weniger werdene Feeder- und Stippergemeinde, die modernen Spinnfischer ....

Also gibt's Streit in den Vereinen.

Leider ist es so, dass je nach Ausrichtung des GW entweder jede Pfütze mit K3 und Rbf zugeknallt wird, oder genau das Gegenteil, so dass alle Gewässer dank Kormoran arm an guten Angelfischen sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Baggerseen wo überzählige männliche Baerii oder Waxdick aus der Kaviarproduktion schwimmen kenne ich aber schon.
> 
> Halte ich zwar auch nichts von, aber Waller fände ich noch schlimmer.



Hallo,

das ist sicher richtig. Aber Waxdick und Co. hätten nie besetzt werden dürfen, ist ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz. Und ja, Waller sind schlimmer, sind ja auch vielfältig in den letzten Jahrzehnten dummerweise fast flächendeckend in Deutschland besetzt worden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. Februar 2019)

Habt ihr konkrete Negativerlebnisse bei euch durch den Waller beobachten können?
Ich kenne nur wenige Gewässer bei uns mit Wallerbesatz und sehe keine Unterschiede zu wallerfreien Gewässern


----------



## fishhawk (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Aber Waxdick und Co. hätten nie besetzt werden dürfen



das kann durchaus sein, ich hab da bewußt nicht nachgefragt, ob die ne Genehmigung für den Besatz hatten.



> Habt ihr konkrete Negativerlebnisse bei euch durch den Waller beobachten können?



Kommt drauf an was man unter Negativerlebnissen versteht.

Als Schleienangler ist man auf Wallerbesatz natürlich nicht scharf. Bestandsfördernd ist das sicherlich nicht.
Ob es den Schleienbestand auch nachhaltig schädigt, hängt sicher von der Gesamtsituation am jeweiligen Gewässer ab.
Ist ja meistens ein Zusammenspiel mehrerer Faktoren. Aber da kann dann eben ein zusätzlicher Tropfen das Fass eben zum Überlaufen bringen.  Schleien sind bei uns jedenfalls die letzten 30 drastisch zurückgegangen, während die Wallerbestände zum Teil explodiert sind..

Viele Karpfenangler oder Aalangler fangen im Sommer 5-8 halbstarke Waller pro Nacht und finden das nicht lustig.



> Ich kenne nur wenige Gewässer bei uns mit Wallerbesatz



Bei uns schwimmen die Burschen mittlerweilen in allen Fließgewässern, ausgenommen vielleicht ausgewiesene Salmonidenstrecken, zumindest wenn ihnen dort durch Querbauten der Zuzug verwehrt wird.  Und auch in der großen Mehrheit der Stillgewässer sind sie vertreten. Deshalb auch keine Schonzeit, Schonmaß oder Fangbegrenzung und damit Rücksetzverbot.

Natürliches Verbreitungsgebiet war früher eigentlich nur die Donau mit ihren Nebenflüssen.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Als Schleienangler ist man auf Wallerbesatz natürlich nicht scharf. Bestandsfördernd ist das sicherlich nicht.


Das ist ein gerne zitiertes, aber auch nicht wirklich richtiges Argument, das höchstens in recht kleinen und an sich überbesetzten Gewässern zutreffen mag. Mein (ehemaliger) Vereinssee beweist das glatte Gegenteil. Der Wallerbestand ist duchaus als gut zu bezeichnen und sich selbst erhaltend. Aber es gibt reichlich und vor allem große Schleien. Eine ausreichend große Schutzzone mit flachem Wasser ist vorhanden. So können beide Arten gut und auskömmlich koexistieren.

Im rein auf Besatz stehenden Vereinstümpel mag es anders aussehen. Aber das sind wir ja auch wieder beim Put & Take Gewässer.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habt ihr konkrete Negativerlebnisse bei euch durch den Waller beobachten können?



Bei uns (130ha Baggersee) sind die Schleien seit Jahren auf dem Rückzug, dies ist nicht nur mein subjektives Empfinden, sondern auch anhand der Fangstatistik belegbar.
Amikrebse, die früher zahlreich vorkamen und alle gefangenen Raubfische, sowie auch die Karpfen, diese häufig im Magen hatten, sind auch kaum noch zu finden.
Große Rotfedern (2-3Pfünder), die man noch vor 15-20 Jahren an Sommerabenden beim Fressen an der Oberfläche beobachten konnte, fehlen inzwischen völlig.
Es gibt anscheinend nur noch Fische (Rotfedern) in Handlänge.
interessanterweise scheint sich am nach wie vor guten Hechtbestand nichts geändert zu haben?
Die "Helden", welche sich noch vor Jahren damit rühmten, diese Wallerpest in unseren Top Hecht-Schleiensee besetzt zu haben, sind inzwischen auch stiller geworden!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (17. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ein gerne zitiertes, aber auch nicht wirklich richtiges Argument, das höchstens in recht kleinen und an sich überbesetzten Gewässern zutreffen mag.



Hallo,

ich widerspreche dir ja ungern, aber so einfach und pauschal kann man das nicht sehen.

Es hängt eben von den Gegebenheiten des jeweiligen Gewässers ab, ob die Schleien mit dem neuen Fressfeind auch noch zurechtkommen oder nicht.  Wenn der Bestand intakt ist, genug Kraut, Totholz, Flachwasserzonen etc. existieren, kann das sicherlich klappen. So einen See kenne ich auch, da kann man auch noch mehrere Tincas täglich fangen,  meist 50+cm.   Wobei ich mir trotzdem vorstellen könnte, dass es ohne Waller, vielleicht doch mehr Schleien geben könnte als mit.

Wenn sich die Viecher auf das Futter der Hantas eingeschossen haben und die Futterplätze der Karpfen leerräumen, nimmt das natürlich auch etwas Druck von den Schleien.

Wenn der Bestand aber eh schon durch Kormoran, Habitatveränderung u.ä. angegriffen ist, könnte ein zusätzlicher Fressfeind in der Größe und Anzahl ggf. schon was ausmachen. Ich kenne jedenfalls Gewässer, wo kaum mehr eine Schleie schwimmt, kaum noch Aale gefangen werden, aber  Waller zwischen 70 - 1,20 für Wurm, Köderfisch und Spinn- und Karpfenangler zum alltägliche Beifang gehören. Und das ggf. auch in mehrfacher Ausfertigung pro Tag/Nacht. Und das sind keine Pfützen oder Puffs.

Ob da nun die Waller wirklich allein schuld waren oder überhaupt was mit dem Rückgang der anderen Arten zu tun haben, kann ich nur vermuten, nicht belegen.

Ich bin jedenfalls nicht scharf drauf, dass auch die letzten wallerfreien Gewässer bei uns noch mit den Riesenkaulquappen besetzt werden.
Heimisch waren sie da noch nie.

Aber das ist eben Ansichtssache.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Viecher auf das Futter der Hantas eingeschossen haben und die Futterplätze der Karpfen leerräumen, nimmt das natürlich auch etwas Druck von den Schleien.


Vielleicht auch nicht immer mit dem Finger aus "die anderen" zeigen. Das würde auch viel Druck vom Kessel nehmen.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch nicht immer mit dem Finger aus "die anderen" zeigen. Das würde auch viel Druck vom Kessel nehmen.



Hallo,

wir hatten ja schonmal das Thema, das man nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen muss und bei Menschen mit Herkunft aus Bayern/Franken schon zweimal nicht.

Ich bin den Jungs ja dankbar, dass sie den 6-Bartlern genügend Nahrungsalternativen bereit stellen. 

Und der Begriff "Hanta" ist halt kurz und griffig.

Man könnte natürlich auch "auf Karpfen spezialisierter, Futterplatz anlegender, mit Boilies und Festblei angelnder, Bivy, Bedchair, Sounderbox Unhooking-Mat, Weigh-Sling und Kryston Klinik  nutzender Kollege" sagen, aber das wäre mir einfach zu lang.

Ich gönne den Jungs ihren Spaß, wie jedem anderen Angler auch, soweit sie es mit den Regelübertretungen nicht übertreiben.

Und beim Thema Satzkarpfenschwemme verhindern, ziehen wir auch am selben Strang.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und der Begriff "Hanta" ist halt kurz und griffig.



Diesen Begriff haben die Karpfenangler ja vor Jahren selbst geprägt, als sie anfingen sich Specimen Hunter oder auch Carp Hunter zu nennen und dieses Denglish für besonders "cool" hielten, sollen sie also auch in Zukunft mit dieser Verballhornung "Hanta" leben!
Ich finde das passt schon, immer noch besser als z.B. Wasserschwein-Jäger!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (17. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diesen Begriff haben die Karpfenangler ja vor Jahren selbst geprägt, als sie anfingen sich Specimen Hunter oder auch Carp Hunter zu nennen und dieses Denglish für besonders "cool" hielten, sollen sie also auch in Zukunft mit dieser Verballhornung "Hanta" leben! Ich finde das passt schon!  Jürgen



Hallo,

war halt immer lustig zu hören, wenn die Jungs englischsprachige Begriffe verwendet haben, ohne die Aussprache zu kennen.

Und manche Kollegen aus der Carp-Scene haben für andere Angler auch nicht immer schmeichelhafte Begriffe parat.

Solange man sich gegenseitig toleriert und nach außen hin zusammenhält, finde ich kleine Sticheleien unter Freunden durchaus akzeptabel.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und manche Kollegen aus der Carp-Scene haben für andere Angler auch nicht immer schmeichelhafte Begriffe parat.



So sieht es aus!
Mir fällt da beispeisweise, Kochtopfangler, Fleischmacher, oder auch Plumsangler ein, allesamt herabwürdigend gemeint, von dieser "Anglerelite". 

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2019)

Leider wir der Begriff hier immer wieder mit einem herablassenden Tenor benützt. Wenigstens bleibt ja der echte Specimen Hunter unrasiert. Jener der ausrückt, um eine bestimmte Art zu erhaschen und davon tunlichst die größten Exemplare.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist sicher richtig. Aber Waxdick und Co. hätten nie besetzt werden dürfen, ist ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz. Und ja, Waller sind schlimmer, sind ja auch vielfältig in den letzten Jahrzehnten dummerweise fast flächendeckend in Deutschland besetzt worden.
> 
> ...


Will mal so sagen, oft wurde aus Besatz dort eine echte Ansiedlung mit nachhalltiger Nutzung eines sich selbst erhaltenen Bestandes.
(Das wäre dann wo erlaubt, Fischbesatz nach Lehrbuch)
Wer das wollte, hat alles richtig gemacht, wer das nicht wollte, aber besetzte und  nun nach dem Besatzerfolg auch noch jammert war ein Idiot und wird es wohl auch bleiben.
Man sollte halt wissen was man tut, bevor man es tut.
Später seine Meinung zu ändern, ist o.K, ändert aber nichts mehr.
Am seltsamsten finde ich Die, welche erst heimlich Welse besetzten und dann später zur illigalen Entnahme aufrufen.
Eigentlich darf man sie nicht allein ans Wasser lassen.
Das die Waller schlimm sind, solltest Du überings beweisen.
Bislang würde Ich das eher als populistische Stammtischbehauptung verstehen.
Schlimm für die Natur oder denn zu hohen Fischbesatz in Angelteichen?


----------



## fishhawk (17. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Leider wir der Begriff hier immer wieder mit einem herablassenden Tenor benützt. Wenigstens bleibt ja der echte Specimen Hunter unrasiert. Jener der ausrückt, um eine bestimmte Art zu erhaschen und davon tunlichst die größten Exemplare.



Hallo,

ich meine den Begriff "Hanta" zwar nicht wirklich böse, aber einen in Ehren ergrauten Karpfenangler, der Ende der 70er nach der Lektüre von Jim Gibbinsons "Carp" von Kartoffel an freier Leine auf selbst gedrehte Forelli/Grieß/Milchpulver-Boilies am Bolt-Rig umgstellt hat um dann nachts unter einem Schirmchen neben seiner Rute zu sitzen und zu warten bis sich der Kletteraffe in Bewegung setzt, würde ich wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht so bezeichnen.

Einen 20-jährigen Szene-Angler mit 12 Jahren Specimen-Erfahrung, davon ausschließlich 10 auf Carp-Hunting spezialsiert aber schon. 

Kleine Sticheleien unter Freunden halt.

Wenn es dann aber im Verein um Bolie-Bivy-etc.-Verbote etc. ginge, könnten die Jungs trotzdem auf meine  Unterstützung zählen.

Wenn Druck von außen kommt, müssen Angler zusammenhalten.

Hat aber nur ganz enfernt was mit Besatzpolitik zu tun.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Das die Waller *schlimm* sind, solltest Du überings beweisen.



Hab ich nie behaupet. Nur, dass sie evtl. dem Schleienbestand nicht förderlich sein könnten, wenn sie in bestimmten Gewässern als zusätzlicher Fressfeind noch dazu kämen.  

Und dass ich nicht scharf drauf bin, dass sie auch noch in die letzten wallerfreien Schleiengewässer besetzt werden, ist halt meine persönliche Präferenz.



> Man sollte halt wissen was man tut, bevor man es tut.



Das Problem bei uns ist halt, dass diese Tierchen oft leider illegal und ohne Wissen der Bewirtschafter ins Gewässer gelangen.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Natürliches Verbreitungsgebiet war früher eigentlich nur die Donau mit ihren Nebenflüssen.



Das stimmt so nicht....
Es gab sie zusätzlich noch in den Zuflüssen zur Ostsee, der Elbe im Bodensee und sogar im Rhein sollen sie regional vorgekommen sein.
Sie fehlten in Weser und Ems.
Sie sind viel weiter verbreitet gewesen als z.B der Zander

Man kann also darüber diskutieren ab sie in See und Weiher gehören oder eine Bereicherung sein können.
Meistens werden sie da wie der Aal,Quappe, Zander, Karpfen, und viele Weißfische ohne Besatz wohl fehlen.
3-6 Arten sind für solche Gewässer oft der natürlicher Fischbestand, mehr deutet auf Besatz hin..
Barsch, Brachse, Hecht, Rotauge sind die typischen Arten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. Februar 2019)

@fishhawk
Wenn der Bestand aber eh schon durch Kormoran, Habitatveränderung u.ä. angegriffen ist, könnte ein zusätzlicher Fressfeind in der Größe und Anzahl ggf. schon was ausmachen. Ich kenne jedenfalls Gewässer, wo kaum mehr eine Schleie schwimmt, kaum noch Aale gefangen werden, aber  Waller zwischen 70 - 1,20 für Wurm, Köderfisch und Spinn- und Karpfenangler zum alltägliche Beifang gehören. Und das ggf. auch in mehrfacher Ausfertigung pro Tag/Nacht. Und das sind keine Pfützen oder Puffs.

Aus Sicht der Waller-, Spinn- und Kochtopfangler paradiesische Zustände, anstatt einiger Schleien. Zumindest, die die Walker besetzt haben, könnte ihre Ziele erreichen.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2019)

Einem natürlichen Schleienbestand tut das plötzliche Auftreten der Waller viel weniger, kann sogar deren Abwachsrate verbessern. Viel nachhaltiger werden sie durch planlosen Karpfenbesatz geschädigt. 

Vielen mögen meine Beiträge zu den Thema etwas widersprüchlich erscheinen, aber es ist die jeweilige Menge, die hier das Ungleichgewicht schafft. Womit wir aber wieder am Anfang stehen. Ein wirklich mit Verstand und Rücksicht auf alle Arten durchgeführter (Stütz-) Besatz steht im Gegensatz zu den Forderungen der Masse der Angler - nicht zu meinem. Und zum von Fingerspitzengefühl gekennzeichnetem Besatz gehört natürlich auch eine schaumgebremste Entnahme... ein Teufelskreis, den wir hier auch mit noch so liebevollen Argumenten nicht brechen werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hab ich nie behaupet



Doch hast Du....


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist sicher richtig. Aber Waxdick und Co. hätten nie besetzt werden dürfen, ist ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz. Und ja, *Waller sind schlimmer,* sind ja auch vielfältig in den letzten Jahrzehnten dummerweise fast flächendeckend in Deutschland besetzt worden.
> 
> ...



Du hast es später aber erklärt, so das es wohl unglücklich rüber kam.
Davon ab, Akzeptiere ich solche Meinungen.
Schlimm wird es nur wenn Dritte sie aufnehmen und übernehmen.
Dann wird aufgerufen selbst wenn sie geschützt sind, die schlimmen Biester in die Büsche zu werfen.
Das gilt dann gar nicht selten selbst für Flüsse wo sie als heimisch gelten.
Die kleinen Kaulquappen werden ja sonst alle groß....wobei viele nicht einmal wissen das Welse schmackhaft sind.

Ich denke der Wels-Nachwuchs profitiert gar nicht so wenig vom Kormoran, der dann regional auch noch unter den Schleien, Aal und Rotfedern wütete.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Doch hast Du....



Ne hab ich nicht, denn ich bin nicht Lajos, wir kommen nur aus der selben Gegend.



> Dann wird aufgerufen selbst wenn sie geschützt sind, die schlimmen Biester in die Büsche zu werfen.



Bei uns gilt wie gesagt im ganzen Bezirk kein Schonmaß, keine Schonzeit und Rücksetzverbot.  Da wird sich die Fischereifachberatung schon was dabei gedacht haben. Bei uns teilen sich die Welse mittlereile schon den Lebensraum mit Bachforellen.

Und es macht m.E. schon einen Unterschied ob man gegen Wallerbesatz ist oder gegen den Fisch an sich.

Meiner Meinung nach gehört dieser Fisch eben nicht* in jedes* Gewässer.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

berichtigte, hab tatsächlich geschrieben.



> Waller fände ich noch schlimmer



Meinte zwar Wallerbesatz , aber so klingt das tatsächlich irreführend.

Mea culpa.

Sorry dafür.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo Bernd2000,

fishhawk hat ja schon einiges klargestellt.
Zum Waller, ich habe gegen den Fisch erstmal überhaupt nichts, aber die Verbreitung die dieser in den letzten 30-40 Jahren erfahren hat ist schon teilweise als blödsinnig zu bezeichnen. Früher gab es den Waller bei uns, in Westdeutschland (zu DDR-Beständen kann ich nichts sagen) hauptsächlich im Donaugebiet. Wer Waller angeln wollte, ging meist an Naab und Regen. Diese beiden Flüsse waren die Nr. 1 zum Wallerfangen in Deutschland bis so etwa Anfang der 1980er Jahre. Die Donau, da als größerer Fluss schwieriger zu befischen, wurde da nicht so frequentiert. Auch stammten die "Deutschen Rekordwaller" damals aus Naab und Regen.
Heute, oder besser gesagt schon seit einigen Jahrzehnten, trifft man diese Fische bei uns fast flächendeckend an. In kleinen Flüssen mit 5-10 Meter Breite kann man  richtig gut Waller fangen. Ich könnte Dutzende von Gewässern aufzählen mit Wallerbestand in welchen es früher nie Waller gab. Wir, als Verein führten nie Wallerbesatz durch und hatten auch nur ein Gewässer mit einem natürlichen Wallerbestand. Heute haben wir vielleicht 3 oder 4 ohne Waller (von 15).
Das ist vermutlich alles aus illegalem Besatz von "Wallerfreunden" entstanden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei uns teilen sich die Welse mittlerweile schon den Lebensraum mit Bachforellen.



So habe ich es von unserem, im Schnitt nur 50cm tiefen Bach, der Elsenz, auch schon gehört!



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und es macht m.E. schon einen Unterschied ob man gegen Wallerbesatz ist oder gegen den Fisch an sich.



Ich predige hier schon 10 Jahre, die Leute sollen es bitte unterlassen, diese Fischart in jedes und noch so unmögliche Gewässer zu besetzen!
Aber so richtig interessiert hat dies wohl niemanden?
Da kamen dann die Wallerfreunde mit dem Märchen, dass diese Monsterquappen ja nur von Luft und Liebe leben, und überhaupt nicht so verfressen sind, wie man es ihnen nachsagt.
Schon klar, bei einem Fisch der locker 100kg schwer und 2,50m groß wird!
Aber inzwischen ist der Zug  abgefahren und dieser Fisch über die Fläche verteilt, deshalb brauchen wir uns hier auch überhaupt nicht mehr aufzuregen, oder uns gar zu streiten.
Die Wallerfreunde haben gewonnen!



fishhawk schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gehört dieser Fisch eben nicht* in jedes* Gewässer.



Das war und ist schon immer der entscheidende Punkt!

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich werde jedenfalls in meiner erbärmlichen Hilflosigkeit weiterhin den Wallern im Frühjahr auf ihren Nestern nachstellen.
Dies übrigens völlig regelkonform, keine Schonzeit, kein Maß und Entnahmepflicht.
An meinem Gewässern gilt für mich, nur ein toter Waller ist ein guter Waller!


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jürgen
> 
> P.S.: Ich werde jedenfalls in meiner erbärmlichen Hilflosigkeit weiterhin den Wallern im Frühjahr auf ihren Nestern nachstellen.
> Dies übrigens völlig regelkonform, keine Schonzeit, kein Maß und Entnahmepflicht.
> An meinem Gewässern gilt für mich, nur ein toter Waller ist ein guter Waller!



Das kannst Du ja auch machen, so lange man es gut heißt.
(Du haust Das ja bewusst provokant raus, das ist etwas ganz anderes als still und heimlich sein Ding gegen geltene Vorgaben durch zu ziehen)
Handle so beim Zander (wo er keinen Schutz hat) und man wird sehr schnell neue Regeln einführen.
Ist auch nicht so weit weg von dem Versuch Hechte oder Quappen aus Salmoniden Gewässern zu entfehrnen.


Meinst Du denn so Erfolgreich im Sinne der Hege zu sein?
Ich meine ja nur, wo selbst Fachkräfte so Ihre Zweifel haben ob sinnloses Töten im Namen der Hege, denn vom Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt ist.
Guten Apetit also. 
Die meisten Angler die Ich kenne können die großen Welse gar nicht verwerten und lassen die Großen schwimmen.
Man staunt oft wie vernümpftig einfache/normale Menschen ticken. Erst wenn sie die Welt in gut und böse einteilen oder verbessern wollen wird es extrem.

Da wird dann zu wenig gefangen, soll als ordentlich besetzt werden.
Da stören dann selbst heimische Fischarten, die dann zu viel oder zu selten sind.
Gewässerpflege wird dann an der Anzahl der Lieblingsfische der Angler festgemacht und die hohe Artenvielfalt wird zum Ziel anstatt Unterschiede zu sehen.
Einige wollen viele Karpfen, andere gar nicht, einige jammern das Weißfische fehlen und kippen dann einige tonnen Weißfische ins Wasser.
Ich staune derzeit über den Versuch gute Hechtgewässer brutal mit reichlich Zandern zu segnen.
Da erscheint es Mir bei erfolgter Ansiedlungen mit Wels und Zander viel harmloser, Sie mit Bedacht zu nutzen. 

Bevor ich jetzt alles selbst schreibe, es gibt ja Fachbücher wie und warum man besetzt.
(Bei Besatzfisch gibt es die gar kostenlos, nur lesen muss man sie selber)
Erfolgreiche abgeschlossene Ansiedlungen sind nun mal die nachhaltigste Bewirtschaftungsform, alles andere ist 2 Wahl oder Fusch.
Wobei einzelne Karpfen oder Refos, oder auch geringer P&T bei Schlei oder Forelle heute sicher die Fänge deutlich erhöhen kann, ohne gleich zum Problem zu werden.
Die Gewässer sind regional leergefressen und eigentlich ist da oft auch kaum noch ein Laichfisch mehr für den Menschen über.
Die ganze alte Kultur um Fischbesatz, Bewirtschaftung, Nutzung, Mindestmaße sollte mun nun eigentlich überdenken, schließlich mögen wir ja bei den Vögeln nicht regeld eingreifen.
Wohl dem, der das darf und kann um sein Eigentum oder seine Existens zu verteidigen.
Die meisten dürfen es halt nicht, weil Fische ja frei sind,....Vogelfutter sind oder entschädigungsfrei vernichtet werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Meinst Du denn so Erfolgreich im Sinne der Hege zu sein?
> 
> Natürlich nicht, so naiv bin ich dann auch nicht zu glauben, dies hätte auch nur den geringsten Einfluss auf die Gesamtpopulation?
> 
> ...



Ich kenne die Gesetzgebung und handle auch danach.
Das hämische "guten Appetit", stellt für mich auch kein Problem dar, denn selbstverständlich esse ich die Fische welche ich abschlage,
oder sorge zumindest dafür, dass dies geschieht.
Mir schmeckt Waller übrigens recht gut, deutlich besser als Hecht z.B., zumindest wenn sie nicht in Übergröße daher kommen.
Ich gehöre nämlich nicht zum Anglertypus, für den Fische nur für irgendwelche Drillspielchen und Fotosessions und dies in möglichst großer Ausführung, da sind.

Und ansonsten sollte mein vorhergehender Post schon etwas provozieren, ist mir ja auch offensichtlich geglückt!
Ich wundere mich übrigens schon lange, warum gerade du so am Wohl dieser Waller interessiert bist?
(wir hatten es ja schon öfter mit dem Thema!)
Es ist ja nicht gerade so das die Bestände bedroht sind, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Zudem macht in meinen Augen, dass was der Kormoran von oben, der Waller von unten klar!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

stimmt, Waller schmeckt ausgezeichnet und ist ja aufgrund seiner explosionsartigen Verbreitung in den letzten Jahzehnten erstes, in keiner Weise irgendwie bedroht und zweitens eben fast überall (zumindest bei uns) "erhältlich".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> stimmt, Waller schmeckt ausgezeichnet und ist ja aufgrund seiner explosionsartigen Verbreitung in den letzten Jahzehnten erstens, in keiner Weise irgendwie bedroht und zweitens eben fast überall (zumindest bei uns) "erhältlich".
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

stimmt, Waller schmeckt ausgezeichnet und ist aufgrund seiner explosionsartigen Verbreitung in den letzten Jahrzehnten fast überall (bei uns wenigstens) "erhältlich".
Außerdem in keiner Weise bedroht. 

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2019)

Waller in Dunkelbiersoße


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich übrigens schon lange, warum gerade du so am Wohl dieser Waller interessiert bist?
> 
> 
> Jürgen



Das Wir beide insgesammt gar nicht so unterschiedlich ticken weiß ich.

Das ich da beim Wels immer so nett abgehe, liegt an Anderen.
Das liegt vor allem daran das, einige sich nie Gedanken machen und immer voll Stammtisch sind.
Sind sie es mal nicht handeln sie heimlich nach gutdünken.
Beim Wels habe ich das volle Programm erlebt, fehrn ab von Mehrheitsentscheidungen, Wahrheiten, Gesetzen oder der Verantwortung.
Das gilt für beide Seiten...
Letztens erst gerade wieder gehört das ein Aufseher meinte das man die untermaßigen Welse doch einfach entnehmen solle.
Einige haben gar von heimlichen Besatz zu heimlicher Entnahme gewechselt.
Sorry, ich habe einfach genug, von solchen Stammtischspinnern.
Die wurden regional angesiedelt  und gehören dann bewirtschaftet.
Man muss sie auch nicht nachbesetzen oder in jedem Gewässer haben wollen.
Das selbe gilt natürlich für den Zander, der mir oft viel weniger geeignet erscheint.

Will mal so sagen, wo es keine Probleme macht sind echte Ansiedlungen eine Bereicherung.
Das Bedeutet aber auch, das man Erfolg und Scheitern akzeptiert und nicht endlos versucht alles zu verbessern was sich versucht zu ordnen.
Da müssen endlich mal wieder .....besetzt werden, haben Wir doch früher auch versucht. 
Oder nach erfolgreicher Ansiedlungrima dann machen wie da also weiter mit dem Besatz?
Ich erinnere mich auch noch an viel zu erfolgreiche Mefo Angler im Fluß, die absolut gegen Regenbogenforellen im See waren.
An Angler die nur zu viel oder zu wenig Karpfen kennen, oder meinen man könne gar nicht zu viele Aale besetzen.
An Hegefischern die bis zur Hege die Gewässer zum Schutz vor Entnahme durch Friedfischangler schützen wollen. 
An Angler die meinen eine Schleie solle man doch nicht entnehmen, oder an Andere die mich wegen P&Tzur Sau machen weil ich einen Lachs wie angekündigt schwimmen ließ und nur einen M.F-Bock ennommen hätte.

Tja Jürgen, ich habe die Verantwortung nun mit Freude nach vielen Jahren niedergelegt.
Mir ist das alles viel zu kompliziert, für Andere ist das alles immer ganz einfach geblieben.
Ich habe einge erfolgreiche Ansiedlungen hin bekommen und Besatz und Erfolg optimiert, anderes wurde zum Flopp, erstaunlich das Andere das nicht aufgreifen oder verstanden haben.
Es erstaunt mich selbst, wie egal Mir da vieles nun erscheint, auch wenn das hier nun kaum so rüber kommt.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2019)

Vor allem ändern blosse, aber markige Schönworte in den sozialen Medien am allerwenigsten am status quo.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube nicht, dass hier wirklich jemand denkt, er könnte durch seine Postings andere zu einer Meinungs- oder Verhaltensänderung bewegen.

So blauäugig wie den WAV mit seinen "Mondlandschaftsbildern" schätze ich hier keinen ein.

Wer unbedingt Waller im Gewässer haben will, wird schon Mittel und Wege finden.

Bei Karpfen und ReBo wird das schon schwieriger, da sich die wahrscheinlich dort nicht vermehren und die notwendigen Mengen gehen ins Geld.
Da wird wohl unter der Hand wenig laufen.

Bleibt noch das Restrisiko, dass der Züchter am falschen Gewässer "ablädt" .


----------



## fishhawk (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Will mal so sagen, wo es keine Probleme macht sind echte Ansiedlungen eine Bereicherung.



Wer entscheidet dann, was ein Problem ist und was keines?

Bleibt auch die Frage, ob man vorher schon weiß, was passiert, wenn eine neue Art ins bisherige Ökosystem verbracht wird.

In dem Kontext meinte ich eben auch, dass ich Besatz mit Karpfen/ReBo oder Stör für weniger schlimm halte.

Da ist ja ein Verfalldatum drauf und die Anzahl bleibt auch begrenzt.

Bei einem Fisch wie dem Wels oder anderen Arten eben nicht. Einmal im Gewässer bringt man die meist nie wieder los, auch wenn es zu Problemen kommen sollte. Außer man könnte nen Stöpsel ziehen.

Wenn ein Bewirtschafter das, ggf. in Absprache mit der Fachberatung, macht, muss ich das wohl akzeptieren.

Aber wenn irgendwelche Szene-Freaks unter der Hand Fische in Gewässer einbringen, nur weil die halt grad in Mode sind, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, darf man sich wohl auch mal etwas echauffieren, oder?


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Februar 2019)

Es geht auch ohne Besatz, in unserem Karpfen Schleie Hecht ReFo Tümpel waren durch Hochwasser schon ausgebüxz Störe und ein mittlerweile ca. 1,60 großer Wels widersetzt sich bisher allen Fangversuchen (die Karpfenangler fischen mit Mais oder süßen boilies weswegen mit Pellets o.ä. schwierig wird, ich liebäugle mit Calmar (Calmari kaufen und in die Sonne legen bis es stinkt oddr wie?)) Aber ich habe ihn schon jagen gesehen. .. da kann man halbwegs nicht völlig irre Mitglieder und einen halbwegs nicht völlig beknackten Gewässerwart haben - gegen sowas biste machtlos


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber wenn irgendwelche Szene-Freaks unter der Hand Fische in Gewässer einbringen, nur weil die halt grad in Mode sind, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, darf man sich wohl auch mal etwas echauffieren, oder?



Nein!

Hier wird sich nicht echauffiert, nur gewundert!


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich werde jedenfalls in meiner erbärmlichen Hilflosigkeit weiterhin ..................


Das habe ich alles längst aufgegeben.
Ist zwar auch nicht richtig aber ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr der Arsch für andere zu sein die ,die Wahrheit einfach nicht erkennen oder besser wollen.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer entscheidet das, ja das ist eine gute Frage.
Wenn es dumm aber demokratisch läuft, wird es dann so wie der Besatz am Stammtisch beschlossen..

Meine Vor,Vorgänger als G.W hatten sich einst einstimmig Welsbesatz beschlossen und versucht.
Die Stehen da so wie ich auch heute noch zu, was nicht bedeutete das Vorsitzende und Kassenwarte da nicht still die Mindestmaße vom Schein verschwinden ließen, weil sie da anders dachten.
Mir sagte mal Jemand ich wolle sie da raus haben, nur wusste ich als G.W gar nichts davon.
Ich habe in 30 Jahren bis heute noch nicht das Gefühl, als ob sie negativ etwas verändert haben oder zur Plage wurden.
Ja es gibt viele Jungfische, aber würde man das bei Forellen, Zander oder Hecht als Problem ansehen?

Was aber falschen Besatz mit Verfallsdatum betrifft...
Ist der Patient tot, hilft es auch nichts mehr wenn sich das Gift bald abbaut.
Mir scheint das man mit Überbesatz auch bleibende Schäden oder Veränderungen verursachen kann.
Das scheint mit Aal so gut zu gehen wie mit Karpfen, Wels, Grasern oder Zander.
Sagen wir mal so, das meine ich erlebt zu haben und habe es auch bei Anderen oft wahrgenommen.
Wenn Narren dann den 2Ha Baggersee mit hunderten Kg großen Raubfischen beglücken und sich wundern das fast nur Welse über bleiben, sind es eben Narren.
Wenn einer der Narren dann auch noch zum BUND wechselt weil er ja erlebte was dumme Angler verbocken,wird es närrischer.
(Das fette Besatzwelse bei überbesatz  besonders lange wüten bis auch sie Verhungern kann man wohl annehmen)


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es geht auch ohne Besatz, in unserem Karpfen Schleie Hecht ReFo Tümpel waren durch Hochwasser schon ausgebüxz Störe und ein mittlerweile ca. 1,60 großer Wels widersetzt sich bisher allen Fangversuchen (die Karpfenangler fischen mit Mais oder süßen boilies weswegen mit Pellets o.ä. schwierig wird, ich liebäugle mit Calmar (Calmari kaufen und in die Sonne legen bis es stinkt oddr wie?)) Aber ich habe ihn schon jagen gesehen. .. da kann man halbwegs nicht völlig irre Mitglieder und einen halbwegs nicht völlig beknackten Gewässerwart haben - gegen sowas biste machtlos



Versuche lieber schrimps ich hab noch nie erlebt das auf calamari gut gefangen wurde.


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Februar 2019)

> Versuche lieber schrimps ich hab noch nie erlebt das auf calamari gut gefangen wurde.



Am Po waren die Calamari in den 90ern ein echter Bringer.

In D kann ich die Erfahrungen von Stulle nur bestätigen.


----------



## ollidi (19. Februar 2019)

Ihr wisst aber schon, daß dieser Thread *"Sinnvoller Besatz? Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen"* heisst? 

Ich finde es mal wieder faszinierend, wie am eigentlichen Thema vorbeigeschrieben wird.
Graskarpfen, Marmorkarpfen - gut... sind auch Karpfen  - Wallerbesatz, Rezepte für Waller, Frutti die Mare Rezepte mit Calamari und Shrimps mit denen man wohl auch Waller fangen kann, Kreuzigungen (warum fällt mir wieder sofort Monty Python ein? ) u.s.w. 

Versucht doch bitte mal beim Thema zu bleiben. Ihr könnt das doch bestimmt.


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

klar können wir das.  

Also zurück zur Einstiegsfrage:

Auf Besatz mit Karpfen oder ReBo könnte ich verzichten, kann aber schon nachvollziehen, wenn da eben der Mehrheitswille bedient wird.

Wenn es schon sein müsste, dann hätte ich aber nur für Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen Verständnis.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Februar 2019)

Waller haben barteln und sind damit quasi Karpfen


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> kann aber schon nachvollziehen, wenn da eben der Mehrheitswille bedient wird.


Klar das kann sogar ich verstehen.
Und genau da liegt ein Problem.
Vorschläge machen ist das eine.
Kann ja jeder seinen Senf bei einer Versammlung  dazugeben.

Endscheiden was rein kommt, in welcher Menge und wovon ,das sollten ,MÜSSEN die Leute im Verein machen die da einen Plan von haben.
Und da ist dann schon wieder das nächste Problem.
Mann kann es NIE allen Recht machen.
Jetzt tun sich schon wieder die nächsten Probleme auf.
Wer stösst wem vor den Kopf .?
Der Vorstand seinen Mitgliedern?
Eher nicht ,denn dann hauen die Mitglieder ab.
Also wird nach dem besetzt was die Leute wollen ,damit sie fangen und auch bleiben.
Ob die Fische und das Gewässer zusammen passen interessiert in kaum einem Verein.
Kann ja wieder besetzt werden.
Total bescheuert das ganze.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Februar 2019)

Ist immer die Frage, wer den Plan und das allumfassende Wissen hat?
Der GW, der wenigstens einen Kurs hatte und selbst seit Jahren keine Angel mehr in der Hand hatte und dem die Fangergebnisse egal sind?
Oder der Renter, der täglich am Wasser ist und kaum etwas fängt?

Oder wer am lautesten bei der Versammlung schreit?


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

> Ist immer die Frage, wer den Plan und das allumfassende Wissen hat?



Deep Thought ?  Aber der würde wahrscheinlich nur raten 42 zu besetzten.

Ich kann mich übrigens an keine Versammlung erinnern, wo über Besatz abgestimmt wurde.
Bei uns wird besetzt was Vorstand und GW wollen.  Und teilweise ist beim Besatz nichtmal ein Vereinsverteter dabei.

Ich frage mich allerdings immer noch, was der WAV mit seinen handlangen Karpfensetzlingen bezweckt.

Mehr Futterfisch für Kormoran oder Raubfische, mehr Nahrungs- und Biotopkonkurrenz für heimsiche Arten wie Schleie oder diverse Weißfische, mehr Gewässertrübung und Fraßlöcher (wie auf den Fotos zu sehen) oder gründeln nur die bösen Großkarpfen????

Wenn schon Put-and-Take-Fische besetzt werden, dann sollten das m.E. solche sein, die möglichst schnell und einfach von den betreffenden Anglern wieder rausgefangen werden können.  Untermaßige Karpfen zähle ich da nicht dazu.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wer stösst wem vor den Kopf .?
> Der Vorstand seinen Mitgliedern?
> Eher nicht ,denn dann hauen die Mitglieder ab.
> Also wird nach dem besetzt was die Leute wollen ,damit sie fangen und auch bleiben.
> ...


Richtig, das ist ziemlich bescheuert, besonders auch der Wettbewerb zwischen den Vereinen. Das ließe sich entschärfen, indem die Mitgliederwünsche nur erfüllt werden, solange sie sich im Rahmen einer allgemein gültigen guten fachlichen Praxis bewegen. Das will aber so gut wie niemand, da es zwangsläufig auf Einschränkungen und höhere Anforderungen an die Kompetenz der Bewirtschafter herausläuft.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Februar 2019)

Bin in mehreren Vereinen, die von ausgebildeten GWs betreut werden.
Verein A: In jeder Pfütze jährlich Karpfen, RBF,Hecht- und Zanderbesatz.

Verein B: Nur Satzsaale in Gewässern mit Flusskontakt zum Meer und selten Mal S2 Schleien.

Im Verein B wird fast nichts gefangen, die Schleien verschwinden oft einfach so. Im Verein A viele Karpfen und kurz nach dem Besatz Forellen, wo es einen kleinen Ansturm gibt.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

> die Schleien verschwinden oft einfach so.



S2 sind ja auch idealen Größen für fast alle fischfressenden Vögel, Raubfische und sonstige Räuber.

Ich nehme an, die Karpfen und ReBos sind in fangfähigen Größen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Februar 2019)

Genau, obwohl die Gewässer schon voller Karpfen sind. Zwei Vereine mit vollkommen gegensätzlichen Strategien, wobei beide Gewässerwarte ausgebildet sind.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Februar 2019)

Auch wenn die Gewässerwarte ausgebildet sind muss das nicht zum wohle aller sein. 
Allerdings haben sie dann meiner Meinung nach die Kurse umsonst besucht. 
Aber selbst wenn der oder die Gw dem Idealismus folgen heißt das immer noch nichts. 
Bestimmen tut meist der Vorstand ohne der Empfehlung der Gw zu beherzigen. 
Und wir drehen uns weiter im Kreis.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Februar 2019)

Naja das "wohl aller" ist in dem Falle "
Meist "das Wohl der Vereinsmitglieder die am lautesten schreien"


----------



## fishhawk (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Eher nicht ,denn dann hauen die Mitglieder ab.



Dürfte wohl meistens so sein, muss es aber nicht immer.

Wir haben hier in der Gegend große Vereine, die jedes Jahr mehrere Tonnen fangfähige Karpfen und Forellen besetzen.
Die müssen aktiv Mitgliederwerbung machen, auch online, und nehmen jeden, den sie kriegen können, auf.

Es gibt auch kleine Vereine, die nur sporadisch und mit Setzlingen besetzen.  
Dort braucht man schon zwei Bürgen um auf die Warteliste zu kommen. Dann heißt es noch ein paar Jahre warten bis ein Platz frei wird.


----------



## Danielsu83 (20. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Gewässerwarte ausgebildet sind muss das nicht zum wohle aller sein.
> Allerdings haben sie dann meiner Meinung nach die Kurse umsonst besucht.
> Aber selbst wenn der oder die Gw dem Idealismus folgen heißt das immer noch nichts.
> Bestimmen tut meist der Vorstand ohne der Empfehlung der Gw zu beherzigen.
> Und wir drehen uns weiter im Kreis.




Vielleicht waren die auch einfach auf verschiedenen Lehrgängen. Oder die haben sich das vermittelte unterschiedlich zu Herzen genommen. Unserer Gewässerwart hatte nach den beiden Lehrgängen übrigens der Ansicht das es sich dabei um eine schlimme Verschwendung von Lebenszeit gehandelt hat. Ein paar der Anderen Teilnehmer teilte seine Ansicht sowohl bezüglich der Themen als auch der Thesen die da vertreten  worden sind.


----------



## Danielsu83 (20. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja das "wohl aller" ist in dem Falle "
> Meist "das Wohl der Vereinsmitglieder die am lautesten schreien"



Das Wohl aller dürfte wohl eher gegeben seien wenn man versucht möglichst viele Wünsche unter einen Hut bekommt. Und mit einem gewissen Augenmaß die Besatzmaßnahmen durchführt.

Wie definierst du eigentlich die Mitglieder die am "lautesten" schreien ? Meiner Erfahrung nach bringen sich höchsten 10-20 % der Mitglieder aktiv durch Meinungsäußerungen ein wenn ihnen was nicht passt und sie glauben das man etwas besser machen kann. Das die dann mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen als die Mitglieder die dem Vorstand keine Rückmeldung geben , dürfte klar seien, oder ?


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Februar 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Das Wohl aller dürfte wohl eher gegeben seien wenn man versucht möglichst viele Wünsche unter einen Hut bekommt. Und mit einem gewissen Augenmaß die Besatzmaßnahmen durchführt.


Da bin ich mit dir einer Meinung.
Aber das geht nicht immer, weil es das Gewässer und die Gegebenheiten einfach nicht zulassen.
Das ist eine reine Vernunftsache und daran hapert es.
Die Einsicht fehlt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (20. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da bin ich mit dir einer Meinung.
> Aber das geht nicht immer, weil es das Gewässer und die Gegebenheiten einfach nicht zulassen.
> Das ist eine reine Vernunftsache und daran hapert es.
> Die Einsicht fehlt.



Das stimmt natürlich. Aber für die meisten Gewässer ist es durchaus möglich das man 90% irgendwie glücklich macht.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Februar 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Aber für die meisten Gewässer ist es durchaus möglich das man 90% irgendwie glücklich macht.


Das funktioniert, bleiben dann die 10% der Wurmbader übrig die bei der Versammlung am lautesten schreien weil sie nichts fangen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (21. Februar 2019)

Die sind meistens ziemlich still....und wenn man sich vor dem Besatz bzw. bevor man was im Verein umsetzt so 2-3 Gedanken macht bekommt man auch von den die meisten mitgenommen.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Februar 2019)

> Das stimmt natürlich. Aber für die meisten Gewässer ist es durchaus möglich das man 90% irgendwie glücklich macht.



Alle Gruppen im gleichen Gewässer glücklich zu machen, dürfte schwierig werden.

Viele Vereine haben aber mehrere Gewässer. Seltsamerweise werden die oft aber auch alle gleich bewirtschaftet. Da sehe ich schon Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## hecht99 (21. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Gewässerwarte ausgebildet sind muss das nicht zum wohle aller sein.
> Allerdings haben sie dann meiner Meinung nach die Kurse umsonst besucht.
> Aber selbst wenn der oder die Gw dem Idealismus folgen heißt das immer noch nichts.
> Bestimmen tut meist der Vorstand ohne der Empfehlung der Gw zu beherzigen.
> Und wir drehen uns weiter im Kreis.



Mit der Aussage die Kurse hat man umsonst besucht macht man es sich meiner Meinung nach zu einfach. Es gibt im Verein einfach zu viele verschiedene Aspekte, die eine "Lehrbuchmäßige Bewirtschaftung" oft ausschließen. Sämtliche Bewirtschaftungsansätze sind ohne den Faktor "Angeln" ausgearbeitet. Man lernt im Kurs seeeeehr viele interessante Sachen, extremer Fraßdruck durch Kormoran und Fischotter wird allerdings nicht berücksichtigt. Was bringen einem die Empfehlungen, Satzschleien S2 mit 15cm zu besetzen, wenn dies nur Futter für die Preadtoren ist. Was bringen im Vereinsgewässer mit wenigen Hektar Zandersetzlinge, die 5 Jahre brauchen um in Richtung 60cm zu kommen, wenn durch die Angler viele 2 - 4 jährige schon verangelt werden bzw. der Fischotter zum Mittagessen vorbeischaut?
Es ist immer ein Mittelwert zwischen naturnaher Bewirtschaftung und Ertrag für die Angler zu suchen. Ohne genügend Angler können die Vereinsgewässer oft gar nicht gepachtet/abbezahlt usw. werden. Die Anzahl der dafür benötigten Angler ist aber um ein Vielfaches höher als die Zahl an Anglern, die das Gewässer auf natürlich Weise reproduziert bzw. durch Stützbesatz abgefangen werden kann.

Nochmal zu Thema Bewirtschaftung speziell für Vereinsgewässer, große Naturgewässer sind eine ganz andere Hausnummer: Ziel ist es doch trotz der geringen Größe ein Gewässer möglichst naturnah zu bewirtschaften und nur durch Stützbesatz in kleinen, anpassungsfähigen Größen das Fehlen von Laichmöglichkeiten usw. auszugleichen. Der Fraßdruck durch Otter und Kormoran sowie die Entnahme/Verangeln durch Angler lassen die Eigenproduktion des Gewässers pro Hektar und Jahr auf 5 - 10kg schrumpfen! Selbst ohne die negativen Einflüsse von Außen wird in den Lehrbüchern ein natürlicher Zuwachs von max. 100 kg an gesamter Fischbiomasse angegeben, in Baggerseen usw. beläuft es sich eher Richtung 50 kg (alles pro Hektar bezogen=.
Seitens des Fischereiverbands wird bei der Genehmigung der Erlaubnisscheine für Angler pro Jahreskarte eine jährliche Entnahme von 20 - 25 kg Fisch ausgegangen. D. h. es dürften pro Hektar max. 2 Angler eine Jahreskarte bekommen (nicht berücksichtigt ist hierbei der enorme Fraßdruck von Otter und Kormoran!!!). Auf 10 ha. Wasserfläche (ungefähr 8000 Euro Pacht+Gewässerpflege usw.) wären es also 20 Angler die das Gewässer befischen dürften, wenn es wie im Lehrgang vorgestellt bewirtschaftet wird. Welcher Verein bzw. Angler kann sich wie im erwähnten Beispiel 400 Euro / Angler nur für das Gewässer leisten?
Wenn ich also als Verein alleine für den Gewässerunterhalt usw. eine ums ca. 5fach höhere Anglerzahl benötige, kann man diese ja fast nur mit "billigen" Satzkarpfen und ein paar fangfähigen Raubfischen bei Laune halten.

Ihr seht schon, auch mit bester Ausbildung ist ein wahnsinniger Spagat für das ganze nötig und seitens der Landesverbände müssten die Konzepte der Gewässerbewirtschaftungen in Zeiten von Fischotter und Kormoran nochmals überdacht werden!


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2019)

Kurzer Einwurf - wo gibt es denn bzgl. Besatzfragen großarig in D noch einen Wettbewerb zw. den Vereinen. In vielen Regionen (und ich höre viel aus anderen Bundesländern) platzen die Vereine aus allen Nähten. Vereine mit größeren Gewössern oder gar mehr als nur 2-3 Pfützen haben Wartelisten, da hat vlt. mein Sohn mal ne Chance.. oder seine Kinder


----------



## Danielsu83 (21. Februar 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwurf - wo gibt es denn bzgl. Besatzfragen großarig in D noch einen Wettbewerb zw. den Vereinen. In vielen Regionen (und ich höre viel aus anderen Bundesländern) platzen die Vereine aus allen Nähten. Vereine mit größeren Gewössern oder gar mehr als nur 2-3 Pfützen haben Wartelisten, da hat vlt. mein Sohn mal ne Chance.. oder seine Kinder



Das dürfte stark von der Region abhängen. Ich bekomme primär mit das Vereine schrumpfen oder sterben. Beobachte aber aktiv vorallem NRW bzw. das  Einzugsgebiet von unserem Verein. Wobei es uns ganz gut geht.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2019)

Ja mag sein ich komme aus der Frankfurter Ecke... also Ballungsgebiet und wenig gesegnet mit Baggerseen usw.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Februar 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Ja mag sein ich komme aus der Frankfurter Ecke... also Ballungsgebiet und wenig gesegnet mit Baggerseen usw.


Offenbach tieferlegen und fluten fordere ich ja schon ewig


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Februar 2019)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage die Kurse hat man umsonst besucht macht man es sich meiner Meinung nach zu einfach



Bevor das jetzt hier falsch rüber kommt lieber Kollege.
Mit umsonst besucht sind die jenigen gemeind die nur nach ihrem persönlichem Gusto handeln und es sind nicht die Kollegen gemeind die alles daran setzen es den leuten recht zu machen.
Persönlich fand ich die Kurse sehr Interessant und aufschlussreich.
Das dort gelrnte wollte ich auch weitestgehend umsetzen.
Damit stieß ich aber auf einen enormen Wiederstand seitens der Vereinsführung.
Ansonsten bin ich da ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Vereine mit größeren Gewössern oder gar mehr als nur 2-3 Pfützen haben Wartelisten, da hat vlt. mein Sohn mal ne Chance.. oder seine Kinder



Ist bei uns unterschiedlich. Viele große Vereine mit ner relativ großen großen Gewässerpalette nehmen mittlerweile jeden und jederzeit auf um ihre Mitgliederzahl bestenfalls stabil zu halten.  Ein paar km weiter braucht man dann plötzlich zwei Leumundszeugen um auf die Warteliste zu kommen.

Ist zwar tendenziell eher bei kleineren Vereinen mit gedeckelter Mitgliederzahl der Fall, gibt es aber auch bei Großvereinen in der gleichen Region.

Hat m.E. aber nur bedingt was mit der Biomasse an fangfähigem  Besatzfisch zu tun. Sonst müsste mein Stammverein sich vor Aufnahmeanträgen nicht retten können. Die machen aber mittlerweile aktiv Werbung auf allen Kanälen inkl. social-media und geben sogar Rabatt auf die Karten, wenn man erst im Laufe des Jahres eintritt. 

War vor zwanzig Jahren noch anders, da musste sogar meine Ehefrau zum Interview vorm Verwaltungsrat antanzen, bevor sie aufgenommen wurde.

Besetzt wurde damals aber noch etwas dezenter.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Februar 2019)

Leider war ich nicht auf einem GW Lehrgang, was ich irgendwann nachholen werde.
Habe gedacht, beim Kurs geht's eher um Produktivität, Gewässeranalyse, rechtliche Aspekte.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kormorane außen vor bleiben.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Februar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Leider war ich nicht auf einem GW Lehrgang, was ich irgendwann nachholen werde.
> Habe gedacht, beim Kurs geht's eher um Produktivität, Gewässeranalyse, rechtliche Aspekte.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Kormorane außen vor bleiben.


Ich weiß nicht ob sich da was geändert hat aber es geht von der Pieke an aufwärts.
Gewässergüte bestimmen lernen,Antomie,Fischkrankheiten usw.usw.
interessanter stoff fand ich und wenn du dann mit bekommst was so in den Vereinen abgeht haut es dich um.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob sich da was geändert hat aber es geht von der Pieke an aufwärts.
> Gewässergüte bestimmen lernen,Antomie,Fischkrankheiten usw.usw.
> interessanter stoff fand ich und wenn du dann mit bekommst was so in den Vereinen abgeht haut es dich um.



Was meinst du damit?
Ich habe z.B. gelesen, dass Hechtbesatz oft herausgeschmissenes Geld ist und trotzdem wird teilweise noch viel Hecht besetzt. Oder das Unwort Blutauffrischung beim verbutteteten Weißfischbestand, einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld. Oder wenn seit 10 Jahren Zander und Schleien jährlich bei geringster Rückfangquote besetzt werden


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Februar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> Ich habe z.B. gelesen, dass Hechtbesatz oft herausgeschmissenes Geld ist und trotzdem wird teilweise noch viel Hecht besetzt. Oder das Unwort Blutauffrischung beim verbutteteten Weißfischbestand, einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld. Oder wenn seit 10 Jahren Zander und Schleien jährlich bei geringster Rückfangquote besetzt werden


Das man in der Ausbildung zum Gewässerwart eigentlich beigebracht bekommt was sich wie ,wo mit einander verträgt und sich ein Bestand aufbauen kann der den Lebensgewohnheiten  und Bedürfnissen der Arten auch gerecht wird.
In der realität bei den Vereinen sieht das dann aber meist so aus wie du es schreibst.
Überflüssiger Hechtbesatzt z.b..


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Februar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. gelesen, dass Hechtbesatz oft herausgeschmissenes Geld ist und trotzdem wird teilweise noch viel Hecht besetzt. Oder das Unwort Blutauffrischung beim verbutteteten Weißfischbestand, einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld. Oder wenn seit 10 Jahren Zander und Schleien jährlich bei geringster Rückfangquote besetzt werden


Diese Mühlen mahlen langsam. Den Unsinn von Hechtbesatz oder Besatz allgemein in gut reproduzierende Bestände ist ein alter Hut, wird aber zum Teil selbst von staatlichen Fischbrutanstalten und professionellen Bewirtschaftern noch nicht vollständig anerkannt. Daraus entsteht ein enormes Konfliktpotential, wenn der Stand der Wissenschaft heute bei next generation sequencing und Schutz von Subpopulationen liegt, während andere von dicken Fischen durch Blutauffrischung träumen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

zum Hechtbesatz kurz. Da hörte ich 1992 in einem Lehrgang bei der (bayerischen) Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg schon, dass das eigentlich Blödsinn ist (ausser nach einem Fischsterben), da sich der Hecht in einem Gewässer, welches ihm zusagt sehr gut natürlich reproduziert. (Fast) wörtliche Aussge damals vom Referenten Dr. Bayrle: ein Gewässer verträgt eine bestimmte Anzahl an Hechten, welche meist stabil bleibt. Werden z.B. 100 entnommen oder sterben, so kommen 100 wieder auf, das werden durch Besatz allenfalls kurzfristig mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2019)

_ihr wollt jetzt wirklich in allen Gewässer  nur sich selbst erhaltende Bestände ?
 keinen Fisch zusätzlich zum Rausfangen?
Anglerzahl am Bestand ausgerichtet?
Das ist das Ziel?


_


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> _ihr wollt jetzt wirklich in allen Gewässer  nur sich selbst erhaltende Bestände ?
> keinen Fisch zusätzlich zum Rausfangen?
> Anglerzahl am Bestand ausgerichtet?
> Das ist das Ziel?
> ...



Genau das dachte ich auch... kann nicht funktionieren. ggf in Großgewässern alla Bodden usw...


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Februar 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> _ihr wollt jetzt wirklich in allen Gewässer  nur sich selbst erhaltende Bestände ?
> keinen Fisch zusätzlich zum Rausfangen?
> Anglerzahl am Bestand ausgerichtet?
> Das ist das Ziel?
> ...


Also, mir wäre es recht. Ich überlege mit dreimal ob ich eine  Fisch entnehme während andere eben wie die Geier alles abkloppen vom Miniplötz bis zur Meterhechtmutti, so eine Regelung würde vielleicht zum verantwortungsvolleren Umgang mit den Beständen erziehen


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> _ihr wollt jetzt wirklich* in allen Gewässer * nur sich selbst erhaltende Bestände ?
> keinen Fisch zusätzlich zum Rausfangen?
> Anglerzahl am Bestand ausgerichtet?
> Das ist das Ziel?_



Falls du mich mit einschließt, definitiv nein .

Ich hab lediglich geschrieben, dass ich nicht möchte, dass *alle *Gewässer regelmäßig  mit Satzkarpfen/ReBo etc. zugeschüttet werden.

*suum cuique *soll Cato der Ältere immer gesagt haben, die deutsche Übersetzung lasse ich im Gedenken an die deutsche Geschichte mal bewusst weg.

Ich hätte keine Einwände, wenn ein Verein überwiegend Put-and-Take Gewässer für die betreffende Klientel vorhält, aber  einige wenige Gewässer könnte man doch wohl karpfen/rebofrei halten und etwas nachhaltiger bewirtschaften.

Für die Klientel, die nicht jeden Tag mit 3 Karpfen oder 4 Forellen nach Hause gehen muss, damit sich Karte rentiert, sondern lieber dezent auf Schleie, Rotfeder oder anderen heimische Arten angelt und auch  Schneidertage locker wegstecken würde, gibt es in den großen Vereinen in unserer Gegend leider kaum noch geeignete Gewässer.

Wenn man Glück hat, die richtige Leute kennt und ein paar Jahre Wartezeit einkalkuliert, kann es aber in kleineren Vereinen klappen.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2019)

ich schließe mal niemand ein oder aus;-)))
nur war das so für mich die Tendenz in der Diskussion und die wollte ich hinterfragen oder besser mal richtig klären.
Ich gebe für mich selber zu , dass ich diesbezüglich recht unschlüssige bin -
zwischen dem Anspruch/Wollen Fische zu fangen (wozu auch immer , da ist auch c&r nur ein Mäntelchen)  und naja gesunder Umwelt u. gesunden selbsterhaltenden Beständen


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Februar 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> _ihr wollt jetzt wirklich in allen Gewässer  nur sich selbst erhaltende Bestände ?
> keinen Fisch zusätzlich zum Rausfangen?
> Anglerzahl am Bestand ausgerichtet?
> Das ist das Ziel?_


Nicht wirklich. Man sollte immer zulassen und unterstützen, was an natürlichem Aufkommen möglich ist (das ist oft mehr als man vermutet). Ohne Besatz geht es aber in vielen Gewässern nicht und da ist es auch richtig mit Besatzfischen gegenzusteuern. Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen ist meiner Meinung OK, solange es den anderen Arten nicht übermäßig zur Last geht.



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich gebe für mich selber zu , dass ich diesbezüglich recht unschlüssige bin -
> zwischen dem Anspruch/Wollen Fische zu fangen (wozu auch immer , da ist auch c&r nur ein Mäntelchen)  und naja gesunder Umwelt u. gesunden selbsterhaltenden Beständen


Das ist nicht unbedingt eine entweder/oder Frage.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2019)

nö, aber so in etwa die  Bandbreite


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Genau das dachte ich auch... kann nicht funktionieren. ggf in Großgewässern alla Bodden usw...



Hallo, 

na, dann will ich mal ein Beispiel geben. Betrifft zwar jetzt den Hechtbesatz, tangiert aber das Thema trotzdem in Punkto selbsterhaltende Bestände.
Wir (Verein) haben u. A. seit 1966 einen etwa 30 Hektar großen Baggersee. 1968 kam die Vorstandschaft auf den Gedanken, da ein Zandergewässer daraus zu machen. Es wurden 10 Jahre keine Hechte besetzt, sondern als Raubfisch nur Zander. 10 Jahre lang waren die jährlichen Fangergebnisse in etwa wie folgt: 120 - 150 Hechte und 5-20 Zander. Die Hechte hatten die Alterspyramide quer durch, von 50 cm (damaliges Mindestmaß) bis 120 cm hoch. Das Gewässer vertrug also einen Aderlass von bis zu 150 Hechten jährlich, ohne dass dies einen Einfluss auf den nächstjährigen Bestand hatte. Bestimmt wurden auch noch einige verangelt, da zu dieser Zeit ja noch viel mit Köderfischen gefischt wurde. Nach 10 Jahren brach man den reinen Zanderversuch wieder ab und setzte auch wieder Hechte. Das Fangergebnis bei den Hechten blieb das gleiche wie ohne Besatz, 120 - 150 Hechte im Jahr. Die Zahlen sind auch repräsentativ, da in dieser Zeit so ziemlich jeder maßige Fisch entnommen wurde.
Heute kann man die Zahlen nicht mehr vergleichen, da die Entnahmepraxis doch eine andere ist. Das Gewässer ist aber auch heute noch ein Spitzen-Hechtgewässer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> gesunden selbsterhaltenden Beständen



Wird man bei Karpfen/ReBo in deutschen Gewässern eher selten finden.

Muss man schon unterscheiden, ob man  Besatz zur Unterstützung der Reproduktionsfähigkeit autochthoner Bestände meint oder reines Put-and-take.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2019)

> Zitat von 996: ↑
> _ihr wollt jetzt wirklich* in allen Gewässer *nur sich selbst erhaltende Bestände ?
> keinen Fisch zusätzlich zum Rausfangen?
> Anglerzahl am Bestand ausgerichtet?
> Das ist das Ziel?_



Mir geht es genau wie fishhawk auch nur darum, dass Refos und vor allem Karpfen nicht hemmungslos und in großer Anzahl besetzt werden.
Zumindest bei einzelnen Fischarten, wie dem Hecht den ich bevorzugt befische, geht es an meinem Gewässer auch auf, Entnahme ohne nach zu besetzen.
Dort wurden noch nie Hechte besetzt und in den dreißig Jahren wo ich nun dort angle ist mir nie ein Bestandsrückgang aufgefallen?
Jeder kann dort seinen täglichen Küchenhecht entnehmen, wenn es denn sein muss auch drei davon!
Und dies wird auch reichlich getan.
Es gibt keine zahlenmäßige Fangbeschränkung, auch nicht für Gastangler!
Ich behaupte mal, da steht alle 15m entlang der Ufer sone Fritte und im Freiwasser schwimmen, natürlich gemäß einer gesunden Alterspyramide zahlenmäßig weniger, die Großen, bis hin zu Rekordgewichten.
Bis auf die letzen drei Jahre, wo ich nur noch selten am Wasser war, hatte ich im Schnitt immer einen von einem Meter + und ca. 80 von den Kleinen (60-80cm) jährlich, was mir dann auch reicht.(ich release ca. 95%)
Das der Verein aber jährlich etwa acht Zentner Zander besetzt (fangfähige Größen) und die dann im großen Ganzen verschwinden, juckt mich nicht, wenn sie denn glücklich damit sind?
Früher als dort noch gebaggert wurde hat sich auch der Zander reproduziert, seit dem aber das Wasser immer klarer wurde ist dies wohl vorbei, aber es wird dennoch wacker weiter besetzt.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Früher als dort noch gebaggert wurde hat sich auch der Zander reproduziert, seit dem aber das Wasser immer klarer wurde ist dies wohl vorbei, aber es wird dennoch wacker weiter besetzt.



Dann würde m.E. eben auch nur ein Besatz mit fangfähigen Größen wirtschaftlich Sinn machen, wenn es denn überhaupt sein muss.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Februar 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> nö, aber so in etwa die  Bandbreite


Ich meine damit, das selbst erhaltende Bestände so ertragreich sein können, dass man sich mit Besatz ein Vermögen ausgibt, bevor man nur annähernd so gut fängt.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na, dann will ich mal ein Beispiel geben. Betrifft zwar jetzt den Hechtbesatz, tangiert aber das Thema trotzdem in Punkto selbsterhaltende Bestände.
> Wir (Verein) haben u. A. seit 1966 einen etwa 30 Hektar großen Baggersee. 1968 kam die Vorstandschaft auf den Gedanken, da ein Zandergewässer daraus zu machen. Es wurden 10 Jahre keine Hechte besetzt, sondern als Raubfisch nur Zander. 10 Jahre lang waren die jährlichen Fangergebnisse in etwa wie folgt: 120 - 150 Hechte und 5-20 Zander. Die Hechte hatten die Alterspyramide quer durch, von 50 cm (damaliges Mindestmaß) bis 120 cm hoch. Das Gewässer vertrug also einen Aderlass von bis zu 150 Hechten jährlich, ohne dass dies einen Einfluss auf den nächstjährigen Bestand hatte. Bestimmt wurden auch noch einige verangelt, da zu dieser Zeit ja noch viel mit Köderfischen gefischt wurde. Nach 10 Jahren brach man den reinen Zanderversuch wieder ab und setzte auch wieder Hechte. Das Fangergebnis bei den Hechten blieb das gleiche wie ohne Besatz, 120 - 150 Hechte im Jahr. Die Zahlen sind auch repräsentativ, da in dieser Zeit so ziemlich jeder maßige Fisch entnommen wurde.
> ...



Servus,

bei deinem Beispiel geht das gut. 30 Ha Wasserfläche ist auch schon ne Menge. In unserer Region sind zw 0,5 - 12ha eher die Regel. Wobei die meisten Vereine eher Kleingewässer zw. 1-2 ha bis 10ha haben. Die wenigen Ausnahmen mit Gewässern über 20ha laufen ganz anders - sind dann keine reine Put & Take Gewässer. Die klassische Gretchenfrage Hecht oder Zander stellt sich inzwischen bei vielen Vereinen gar nicht mehr. Die Gewässer klaren eigentlich durch die Republik immer mehr auf - da stetzt sich der Hecht eher durch.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann würde m.E. eben auch nur ein Besatz mit fangfähigen Größen wirtschaftlich Sinn machen, wenn es denn überhaupt sein muss.


Ja klar, aber der Witz ist, es werden kaum welche wieder gefangen.
Ich vermute das die ebenfalls reichlich vorhandenen Waller da ihren Anteil haben?
Aber wie gesagt, das ist mir egal und selbst das verheizte Geld spielt bei dem Verein keine Rolle, irgendwo muss das ja wieder raus, was zwei Fischerfeste jährlich in die Kasse spülen!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

Bewirtschaftung muss sich immer an die lokalen Gegebenheiten des jeweiligen Gewässern anpassen, wenn sie langfristig erfolgreich sein will.

Pauschalieren kann man da wohl nur wenig.

Fangfähige Fische  reinschmeißen und möglichst schnell wieder rausfangen funktioniert aber fast überall.

Ob das dann auch überall so sein muss, da streiten sich eben die Geister.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber der Witz ist, es werden kaum welche wieder gefangen.


Deshalb ist gleich metzgen bei wahrscheinlich allen Maßfischbesätzen außer Karpfen die wirtschaftlichere Option.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Deshalb ist gleich metzgen bei wahrscheinlich allen Maßfischbesätzen außer Karpfen die wirtschaftlichere Option.



Ich stimme dir zwar grundsätzlich zu, aber dazu muss man sie halt erst mal fangen.

Scheint bei Taxidermist ja eben nicht der Fall zu sein. Da wird zwar besetzt, aber nicht gefangen.

Aus diesem Grund hat mein Stammverein z.B. den Schleienbesatz in den Fließgewässern gestoppt.

Da betrug das Fanggewicht zuletzt nur noch ca. 5% - 10% des Besatzgewichtes. Also werden diese Schleien jetzt in die geschlossenen Gewässer besetzt, wo die Quote deutlich höher liegt.  Je nachdem  wie lange im Winter Eis drauf ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Februar 2019)

Mit gleich metzgen meine ich wenn der Besatz an den See geliefert wird.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mit gleich metzgen meine ich wenn der Besatz an den See geliefert wird.



Hallo,

also wer möchte kann sein Limit gleich am Besatzfahrzeug abholen und nur der Rest wandert dann noch ins Wasser?

Ich hab mich tatsächlich auch schon gefragt, wie viele Leute von dem Vorschlag  begeistert wären.

Als Antrag bei der Versammlung würde ich das aber nicht stellen wollen.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mit gleich metzgern meine ich wenn der Besatz an den See geliefert wird.



Ich hab das auch genau so verstanden!
Also wenn der Besatz angekündigt ist, treffen sich alle Mitglieder am Vereinsheim, Plastiktüte im Anschlag und dann ist Fischausgabe.
So verschwinden dann auch keine 6-8 Zentner sündhaft teurer Zander, auf nimmer wiedersehen.
Trotzdem glaube ich das die Kollegen sauer wären, wenn ich sowas vorschlagen würde, also lass ich das mal lieber sein.

Ich meine gerade beim Zander sind Besatzaktionen sowieso heikel, da kann auch schon mal eine ganze Charge umkippen, sobald sie im Gewässer landen.
So geschehen vor Jahren, an einem Baggersee bei Bensheim.
Damals haben Taucher die Angler darauf aufmerksam gemacht;
"Da liegen überall auf dem Grund tote "Hechte" rum"!
Nach der Aufforderung doch mal einen dieser "Hechte" mit nach oben zu bringen, kam dann ein toter Zander zum Vorschein und der gesamte restliche Zander Besatz lag tot aufm Gewässergrund.

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Februar 2019)

Mir scheint es da ganz andere Grundlagegen der Betrachter zu geben, die sich hier kreuz und quer beißen weil sie von ganz verschiedenen Dingen schreiben.
Die Meisten scheinen eher kleine Angelteiche und P&T vor Augen zu haben, bewirtschaftet von einigen Anglern.
Da wird besetzt bis auch der unfähigste Angler seine Fische fängt.
Da ist der Kormoran auch kaum ein Problem, da es ja fast alles P&T Fische sind.
Teilweise so klein das man Kormorane gar vertreiben oder schießen kann.

Aber es gibt auch viele Angler die in großen Vereinen sind die ganz anders wirtschaften.
Leider sind die heute übel vom Kormoran betroffen, weil Ihre nutzbaren Übschüsse nun kaum noch da sind.
Lange konnte man Probleme, mit dem Besatz von Brut oder Setzlingen ausgleichen, nun funktioniert das heute kaum noch.
Der Besatz z.B mit K2 oder S2 wird dort nicht mehr groß.
Erst wenn man probeweise mal Vogel-sicher besetzt, staunt man wie die Fänge explodieren und sogar wieder Schleiennachwuchs da ist. 
Man besetzt zwar ungleich weniger Fische, aber die Gewichtsmenge bleibt und oh Wunder... die normalen Angler entnehmen die auch.
Ich weiß nicht ob so vielen klar ist wie wenig Fisch die Angler heute abseits der P&T Angelgewässer fangen.
Ich würde mal sagen in meiner Ecke kann man sie mit einzelnen P&T Karpfen, Schleien oder R.F sehr glücklich machen, die meisten wären froh so etwas einmal im Jahr zu fangen.
Das was die meisten im Jahr fangen, isst eine Familie an 1-3 Tagen mit Beilagen.
Wobei die aber unter 40 Gewässser mit gut 1000 ha zu wählen haben und gar nicht so unzufrieden sind.
Aber wenn 6000 Angler in Relation zu vielleicht 15 Forellen (2 R.F)10 Schleien und 130 Karpfen sieht ist das nicht so viel.
Da kann man dann jubeln wenn man 50 Scleien und 300 Karpfen erreicht.
Nicht das Alle aus Frust nur noch die lezten Hechte, Barsche und Zander mit Kunstköder befischen weil das ja auch viel
Tierschutzgerechter ist, vorrangig leckere Speisefischen nachzustellen.
Bei solche Wasserflächen kann man die Kormorane auch nicht mehr vertreiben, im Gegenteil zu diesen Flächen werden sie vertrieben und sollen dort in Ruhe gelassen werden.

Die Folge ist absehbar, es wird der P&T Anteil bei Besatz weiter steigen, der Staat will das so.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. Februar 2019)

Das finde ich auch am Besten.
Wenn ein Verein mehrere Gewässer zur Verfügung hat, können Naturschutz und Angleraspekte verschiedener Richtungen berücksichtigt werden.
Z.B. ein Gewässer intensiv als Put und Take Gewässer bewirtschaften und den Rest aus Naturschutz und ökonomischen Gründen nur nachhaltig bis gar nicht besetzen.
Damit wäre evt. alle  zufrieden gestellt.

Leider erhält man je nach Ideologie des GW entweder überall Karpfenbesatz oder nirgendwo etwas.

Die Beobachtungen von Bernd2000, dass vom Normalangler sehr wenig gefangen wird, bestätige ich. In der Regel sind 20 Spinnfischertouren je 4 Stunden notwendig, um nur  einen maßigen Hecht zu erwischen. Das bei einem in der Nähe liegenden 30ha See ohne nennenswerte Entnahme durch Angler. Kormoran sei dank?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Die Beobachtungen von Bernd2000, dass vom Normalangler sehr wenig gefangen wird, bestätige ich.



In meinem Stammverein werden im Schnitt pro Mitglied 17kg jährlich gemeldet. Werden aber auch pro Aktivem ca. 14 Forellen und 10 Karpfen besetzt.

Bis Ende Mai ist es für Friedfischangler  in den meisten Gewässern schwierig keine Satzer zu fangen.  

Forellen sind auf 4 Stück täglich begrenzt, wurden aber schon Angler kurz nach Ende der Sperrfrist mit doppelter oder dreifacher Menge erwischt.



> Kormoran sei dank?



In der Tat hat der Masseneinfall der schwarzen Vögel auch bei uns in der Gegend die Besatzpolitik massiv beeinflusst.

Äschen werden gar nicht mehr besetzt, Bachforellen nur noch fangfähiger Frühjahrsbesatz etc. 
Früher wurden im Herbst F1/F2 besetzt und auch angeäugte Eier in WV-Boxen eingebracht.
Macht aber leider keinen Sinn mehr, wenn im Winter die Geschwader einfallen.



> Erst wenn man probeweise mal Vogel-sicher besetzt, staunt man wie die Fänge explodieren und sogar wieder Schleiennachwuchs da ist.



Einigermaßen vogelsicherer Schleienbesatz müsste dann aber so ca.  45cm haben?  Die sind bei uns in der Gegend nicht zu bekommen.
Da müsste man mit dem Züchter wohl nen mehrjährigen Vertrag abschließen. Deine Erfahrungen sind ja jedenfalls ne gute Argumentationshilfe.

Das werden wir in meinem neuen Verein jetzt mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2019)

Du musst das schon einsehen. So eine Wahl in ein Vereinsamt macht den Gewählten zum Souverän. Dementsprechend handelt er dann oft auch. Manche nennen es auch das "Parkplatzwärter-Sysndrom"!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Februar 2019)

Richtig Andal, vollkommen richtig;
Ich suche Parkplatzwächter zur Nachfolge in 3 Wochen, der Andrang ist erwartungsgemäß so enorm, dass ich befürchte, dass wir wieder einmal keine Entscheidung  zum Vorsitz bekommen, da alle Mitglieder Souverän werden wollen und somit jeder aufgestellt ist, sich selbst aufstellend, und sich selbst und natürlich nur sich wählt; die Entscheidung kann nur von mir kommen, denn ich, endlich der Bürde enthoben werden wollend, werde dann meine Stimme einem geben, der dann 1. Vorstand mit 2 Stimmen, seiner und meiner, werden wird ... aber welche enorme Verantwortung mir da obliegt, mir dem derzeitigen Souverän und kommenden Königsmacher ...


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2019)

Der König ist tot. Es lebe der König!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Februar 2019)

Wehe aber, etwas geht jetzt nicht den obigen Wege und der alte König, amtsmüde und zermürbt, wirft dem Maulvolk die Krone hin, dann ergötze sich wer will ob der Anarchie.


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2019)

Auch die Anarchie zeitigt ihre Vorteile - wenn der amtierende Anarch ein starker Anarch ist!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Februar 2019)

Nein, Andal, nein ... amtierende Anarchen gibt es nicht, das ist nur der Trug einer selektiven Blitzaufnahme


----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wehe aber, etwas geht jetzt nicht den obigen Wege und der alte König, amtsmüde und zermürbt, wirft dem Maulvolk die Krone hin, dann ergötze sich wer will ob der Anarchie.



"Entweder wir machen das wie ich will, oder ihr könnt eueren Scheiß alleine machen."

Mit solchen Sprüchen kann man manche Angelvereine länger führen als Kohl die BRD.

Ist aber auch irgenwie legitim. Ehrenamtlicher Vorstand eines großen Angelvereins mit einer Vielzahl von Gewässern verschiedener Verpächter zu sein und sich dann in den Versammlungen noch ständig das Gemecker der verschiedenen Gruppierungen anhören zu müssen, ist sicherlich kein Traumjob.

Nützt der Gewässerbewirtschaftung aber auch nicht immer.



> wenn der amtierende Anarch ein starker Anarch ist!



Dann bleibt über kurz oder lang nur einer über.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> "Entweder wir machen das wie ich will, oder ihr könnt eueren Scheiß alleine machen."
> 
> Mit solchen Sprüchen kann man manche Angelvereine länger führen als Kohl die BRD.


Man darf darf fehl interpretieren wie man will, man darf sogar den Anspruch stellen an sich selbst, nicht ernst genommen zu werden. 

Man darf auch sein Missverständnis über Ehrenamt zeigen

und sogar dokumentieren, dass man Demokratie nicht versteht.

Ja, es scheint, nicht scheinbar sondern offensichtlich, dass viele das alles nicht verstehen.
Ein großes Manko in der Wahlmündigkeit und dem Verständnis passiven und aktiven Wahlrechts.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

so läuft das aber bei manchen großen Vereinen hier in der Gegend.

Da kommen auf den Vorstand so viele Termine mit diversen Verpächtern, Kommunen, Behörden, Hegegenossenschaften usw. usw. zu, dass  leidenschaftliche Angler da alle kneifen.

Die wenigen Personen, die sich dann für so ein Amt zur Verfügung stellen leiten dann daraus auch gerne nen gewissen Anspruch auf Souveränität ab und reagieren ziemlich schnell gekränkt auf abweichende Meinungen.  Wer da nicht auf Linie ist, hat auch keine Chance in der Verwaltung was zu werden um was zu verändern.
Nachfolger werden meist auch keine aufgebaut, weil sie ggf. die Souveränität des Platzhirschs gefährden könnten.

Der Masse der Mitglieder ist das realtiv egal, solange genug Nachschub an Karpfen und Forellen in die Gewässer fließt.

Gibt natürlich auch Gegenbeispiele, aber so wirklich selten ist das hier nicht.

Demokratie bedeutet hier ja nur, dass die Mehrheit ne Führung wählt.

Auf die Qualtiät der Entscheidungen hat das nur bedingt Einfluss.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. Februar 2019)

Das trifft den Nagel auf dem Kopf. Die Hauptvorstände haben soviel ehrenamtlich zu tun, dass keiner mehr von denen angelt.

Ich frage mich immer, worin der Antrieb für die viele Arbeit besteht, wenn man selbst nichts mehr davon hat.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann sind es bei Euch noch nicht die Massen.
Bei uns fängt man seit ende der 90er fast nie die Satzfische aus dem Herbst , dann eher mal einen Kapitalen.
Es ist viele Jahre her das ich untermaßige Karpfen oder Schleien fing, ohne das ich heute anders angel als früher oder früher viel mehr besetzt wurde.
Karpfen, Schlei sind da ähnlich betroffen wie Aal oder die Wanderfischprojekte.
Von Euren 17 Kg je Angler träumen sie hier, mehr als 2-3 Kg sind das hier nicht mehr.
(Vorrangig Weißfisch, Aal, Brachsen, Zander)
17 Kg je Angler, wie soll so etwas auch ohne P&T Fischbesatz funktionieren.

Wir haben hier fast 6000 Angler, einen Fischer und die Vögel, aber nur rund 1000 Ha.
Wo sollten solche Massen an Fischen heranwachsen auf so geringer Fläche....und möglichst auch noch alles beliebte Speisefische sein.

Wer das als Normal betrachtet, kennt nur noch die Angelteichbewirtschaftung, selbst wenn es Amtlich als naturverträglich abgesegnet sein sollte.
Da kann ich nur Spöttisch auf "sinnvolles Angeln" zur Nahrungsgewinnung hinweisen, was von total überzogenen Erträgen in der Natur ausgeht.........schuldigung zur Not füllt man das "Füllhorn Natur" dann eben heimlich auf um die Illusion des Füllhorns zu wahren. 
Solche Mengen wie 17 Kg je Angler sind gewaltig, auch wenn viele Angler das so nicht gelten lassen werden.
Das kann man am billigsten mit Refos und Karpfenbesatz erreichen.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Dann sind es bei Euch noch nicht die Massen.



Ne, in meinem Stammverein sind es nur knapp 1000 Mitglieder auf ca 150ha Fließ- und Stillgewässer, verteilt in einem Radius von 150 km ums Vereinsheim und in drei Regierungsbezirken mit unterschiedlichen Fischereifachberatungen. Da hat der Vorstand trotzdem gut was zu tun, denn es kommt ja nicht nur auf die Anzahl der Mitglieder an, sondern auch auf die Anzahl unterschiedlicher Verträge und Vertragspartner.

Aber ca. 6 Angler pro Hektar ist auch bei uns ein relativ normaler Wert für größere Vereine.



> 17 Kg je Angler, wie soll so etwas auch ohne P&T Fischbesatz funktionieren.



Indem man die Anzahl der Angler pro Hektar senkt?  

Ich kenne ein Gewässer, da angeln nur 30 Mann auf 25 ha. Kostet die Jahreskarte natürlich etwas mehr. Besetzt wird dort so gut wie gar nicht, ist auch keiner auf P&T-Fische scharf. Karten gibt es aber ausschließlich über gute Beziehungen und auch nur , wenn ein Stammangler aufhört.  Traumhafter Schleienbestand bis über 60cm völlig ohne Besatz, so wurde mir berichtet.  Angelt aber scheinbar keiner gezielt drauf, weil alle auf Karpfen und Raubfisch scharf sind. Leider  150km weit weg und die nötigen Beziehungen hab ich auch nicht. 

Ist aber kein Modell für nen großen, gemeinnützigen Angelverein.

Aber bei 6000 Mitgliedern müsste doch eigentlich schon etwas Geld für P&T-Besatz da sein. 

Wollt ihr das nicht oder sind die Mitglieder zu knausrig?


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber bei 6000 Mitgliedern müsste doch eigentlich schon etwas Geld für P&T-Besatz da sein.
> 
> Wollt ihr das nicht oder sind die Mitglieder zu knausrig?



Vorab wir sind ein Zusammenschluss von 8 Vereinen, die einen Fischereibezirk Länderübergreifend gemeinsam nutzen.

P&T steht hier regional nicht hoch im Kurs, die Mitglieder ticken hier anders.
Als G.W handelt man sich Stress ein wenn man R.F besetzt und auch den Karpfen wollen viele gar nicht mehr besetzen.
Hauptposten sie Hier eher der Aalbesatz, Besatz mit Wandersalmoniden, Schleien,Karpfen, Ansiedlungsversuche mit Quappen, Rotfedern Karauschen, Hechtbesatz für die Bundeswasserstraße Weser.
Die hätten mich auf der JHV gelüncht, wenn ich versucht hätte mit R.F und Karpfen solche Entnahmemengen zu liefern.
Das hat einer meiner Vorgänger mal so gemacht und es gab Zang und Streit und wohl auch bleibende Veränderungen.
Nö die können da ganz offen und ehrlich gegenüber Ämtern und Naturschutz auftreten, weil man das alles begründen und vertreten kann.
*Es geht den Anglern hier nicht um Mengen, vielmehr um die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten und die Freiheit beim Angeln.*
Wobei ich gestaunt habe, wie selbstverständlich Sie einen mittragen, wenn man das was man tut auch begründet. Selbst wenn man vielleicht nicht immer einer Meinung ist, trägt man das dann mit.
Will sagen für Besatz mit R.F, Hecht oder Karpfen gab es mehr Kritik, als für einen teuren Ansiedlungsversuch einer ganzjährig geschützten Art.
Begründete örtliche Fangverbote, flossen gar in die persöhnliche Entscheidung an anderen Gewässern ein, selbst wenn die einzelnen Angler kaum Deutsch verstanden.
Aber Du hast recht, vermutlich besetzen wir auch weniger, das  hat wechselwirksam mit den niedriegeren Beiträgen zu tun.
Man zahlt hier zwischen 50 und 100 € im Jahr je nach Verein und es gibt auch keine Fischereiabgabe und umgekehrt auch keine staatliche Unterstützungen.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> P&T steht hier regional nicht hoch im Kurs, die Mitglieder ticken hier anders.
> Als G.W handelt man sich Stress ein wenn man R.F besetzt und auch den Karpfen wollen viele gar nicht mehr besetzen.



Klingt ja fast unglaublich. Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass das keine Satire sein soll.

Ist das Normalzustand in Niedersachsen oder seid ihr da ne Ausnahme?



> *Es geht den Anglern hier nicht um Mengen, vielmehr um die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten und die Freiheit beim Angeln.Will sagen für Besatz mit R.F, Hecht oder Karpfen gab es mehr Kritik, als für einen teuren Ansiedlungsversuch einer ganzjährig geschützten Art.*



Respekt!!!

Wäre bei uns hier vielleicht noch in nem Verein mit 60 handverlesenen Mitgliedern machbar, aber nicht bei 6000.
Da will die Mehrheit regelmäßig Fisch und der sollte auch nicht allzu schwierig zu fangen sein.
Deshalb gehe ich den Gewässern meines Stammvereins nur noch extrem selten zum Angeln. Letztes Jahr genau 1 Besuch.



> Man zahlt hier zwischen 50 und 100 €



Bei uns in der Gegend in größeren Vereinen ca. 250 -300€.  Davon gehen dann oft so um die 50% in Besatz.

Die 17 Kilo sind aber nur ein Durchschnitt. Es gibt Mitglieder die nur ab und zu mal in Ruhe angeln wollen und deutlich weniger entnehmen,  bei anderen wird es dafür dann dreistellig.  Für die rentiert sich dann die Jahreskarte auch wirtschaftlich.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Klingt ja fast unglaublich. Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass das keine Satire sein soll.
> 
> Ist das Normalzustand in Niedersachsen oder seid ihr da ne Ausnahme?
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich eine Ausnahme ist, hier ist es regional nicht ungewöhnlich das die größeren organisierte Vereine so arbeiten.
Ich denke eher es gibt in ganz Deutschland zwei verschiedene Betrachtungen.
Die einen betreiben Angelteiche mit hohen P&T Kosten, die Anderen bewirtschaften Gewässer und haben meist so um 10 € Besatzkosten je Mitglied.

Die Art der Bewirtschaftung ist eine völlig Andere.
Wobei der Kormoran nun auch noch Letztere besonders hart trifft, weil dort die Fische im Gewässer aufwachsen sollen.
Das aber funktioniert oft nicht mehr...
Wer wenig Geld einsetzen will wird das auch nachdenklicher tun.
Es kann nun durchaus erfolgreicher sein selbst dort fanggroße Fische zu besetzen, als Setzlinge für die selbe Summe.
Sie sind ja nicht nur größer und fangfähig, sondern z.B bei der Schleie auch Erfahrener und Laichfische.
Auch beim Karpfenbesatz kann man wenn immer weniger K2 überleben eine ganze Menge optimieren.
Man kann K3-K4 besetzen ohne die Kosten und Mengen zu erhöhen, man kann von Herbst auf Frühahr wechseln, man kann regional passendere Stämme oder auch vorsichtigere Wildkarpfen besetzen.
Fanggroß zu besetzen muss nicht immer nur als reines P&T gesehen werden, es kann durchaus besser sein als massenhaft Setzlinge zu setzen.
Der Kormoranproblematik und (Tierschutzbetrachtung) kann man versuchen zu begegnen, oder sie eben mit P&T-Besatz Ausblenden und Übermalen.
In einem Angelgewässerauf P&T-Basis ,braucht es keine Rücksicht voa C&R,man hat schon genug Probleme.
Wenn da aber kaum besetzt wird, braucht man verantwortungsvolle Angler die mitdenken und mitdenken dürfen.
Die beiden Modelle mal eben gemeinsam unter 1.Gesetze zu zwingen ist gefährlich, da sollte der Gesetzgeber wohl vorher trennen oder festlegen wie zu bewirtschaften wäre.

Aber um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen.
Es sind zu viele Menschen die ein Recht haben sollen zu angeln.
Die wollen Fische fangen und Essen, ergo sollte man sie nicht nur auf Raubfische und Aal loslassen.
Karpfen und auch R&F sind Alternativen die man bieten kann um den Druck von Anderen Arten zu nehmen, was nicht bedeuten muss, das man sie nun gleich Massenhaft besetzt.
Die meisten gehen zum Angeln in der Hoffnung einen Fisch fangen zu können, nicht weil sie mal eben 2,4, oder 6 dieser Fische holen wollen.(Letztere sollten einen Supermarkt aufsuchen)
Die Menge befriedigt die Wenigsten auf Dauer, es sind eher die Anzahl der Möglichkeiten und die Freiheit die zufrieden macht.
Die Spezis werden immer fangen, aber wenn man Anfängt so stark zu besetzen das auch die Dümmsten Angeler fangen ohne sich Gedanken machen zu müssen, dann wird es immer Gedankenloser.
Dann ist das wie eine Droge von der man immer mehr braucht, weil sie einem immer unfähiger macht die Realitäten zu sehen.


----------



## gründler (25. Februar 2019)

Moin

Also Quappen ansiedeln scheint wohl in manchen Gewässern gut zu funtzen,wir haben ja im Dezember Laichtiere gefangen,darunter gab es viele 20-25cm Quappen und wir gehen davon aus das es die Jungtiere sind die wir letztes uns vorletztes Jahr da ausgesetzt haben.

Letzte Woche haben wir diese mit Chips versehen und sie wieder ins gleiche Gewässer gesetzt wo wir sie gefangen haben.Da die Quappe Standorttreu ist lassen wir uns mal überraschen ob wir diese im Dezember 2019 wieder fangen werden,aber bin da guter Hoffnung.

lg


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Februar 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also Quappen ansiedeln scheint wohl in manchen Gewässern gut zu funtzen,wir haben ja im Dezember Laichtiere gefangen,darunter gab es viele 20-25cm Quappen und wir gehen davon aus das es die Jungtiere sind die wir letztes uns vorletztes Jahr da ausgesetzt haben.
> 
> ...


Na ja zur Ansiedlung wird es erst wenn die sich dann auch vermehren und erhalten.
Das hat bei uns teilweise schon funktioniert.

Auch das ergibt eine weitere Möglichkeit zu angeln, anstatt nur auf Karpfen und Forellen zu setzen.


----------

